# Sew-in Challenge 2014-2015 (6 months or 9 months)



## Rocky91 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey ladies, I've been wearing sew-ins for a little bit and I've found that they're my favorite protective style of choice: versatile, keeps my hair healthy and edges intact.
Feel free to join me!!
I am committing from August to January, 6 months, then I'll see how my hair feels/how I feel about another 3 months.
If you're interested, thank this first post. My next post will detail some info that everyone can share.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 31, 2014)

Current length or starting pic:

Challenge goal:

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)

Weave style/install hair: 

Weave regimen:

Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 31, 2014)

Starting pic attached, I'm layered neck length, been growing out a fade. 



Challenge length: 6 months. That's 2 3-month installs. 

Weave style: very flat weave, with high ponytail and bun possible. I use brazilian curly hair that blends decently well with my heat trained natural 4a/b. 

Weave regimen: I wash and condition with nexus hummectrus, then DC with silk elements moisturizing DC weekly. Sometimes I cowash daily if I'm wearing the hair curly. I also do mild protein treats of my leave out with aphogee 2 minute.

Challenge goal: I want apl or close to it.

Weave tip: choose hair that blends easily! Be sure to DC your hair underneath the weave regularly. When I abandon doing this, my hair feels ultra dry after takedown.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Current length or starting pic: *
Attached below; I'm at the awkward phase, not a TWA but not long enough to hang either, lol

*Challenge goal*:
 My hair grows slow, *very slowly*, lol, so I don't put too much hope in growing inches and inches of hair BUT I would like to come out of the "awkward phase" length of being natural. That would be a great accomplishment. Another goal is to be gentle on my edges and nurse them through the sew ins so they can fill back up.

*Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months):*
I'd like to commit to a 6 month challenge. It just so happens that I have an appt on Tuesday for a sew in.

*Weave style/install hair:* 
I'm being adventurous. I purchased some Mongolian Kinky Curly hair from an AE vendor and I purchased the Milan Curl from WoWAfricanHair. I've always been a straight weave girl, so these curly weaves are new to me. I opted for less expensive companies so I can learn and get the hang of these hair patterns first before I spend big bucks on longer lasting hair vendors. Also I'll see if I even like these curl patterns on me before I commit to the more expensive ones. I admit that I'm a bit nervous trying them but excited at the same time.  I'm stepping outside of the box a little.
(See Page 3)


*Weave regimen:*
I need to research this. I know the Mongolian KC hair is very high maintenance. I am still reading and watching videos to get as many tips as possible. I will nurse my edges with JBCO mixed with peppermint EO. 


*Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past) *
*Don't get it installed too tight! Period.* I'm not looking for Hurricane resistant installs. I have learned the hard way, if it's too tight, say something or don't get it installed. Another tip is to find* one* good hairdresser for your installs. I've come to learn that hair likes stability; I have always noticed that women who have hair that thrives usually say they have been going to So&So for 10 years or they get their weaves done exclusively by So&So. I think this is good for your hair, to have someone who is one the same page with you and is looking out for the good of your hair during your weaving journey. I'm in South Florida and I have yet to find "The One" yet, but believe me I'm looking and when I find them, that's it for me! I hope Tuesday goes well for me, lol


----------



## Smiley79 (Jul 31, 2014)

BTW, great thread OP ( I like Mini-challenges)


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm marking my spot. 

I'm currently in a weave so my challenge will probably start mid September, but I'm taking out my current sew in on the 9th, so one week to go!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2014)

Saving my spot just in case. I actually wig it but after seeing dontspeakdefeat's client video the other day I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## ikandi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Saving my spot as well. I wont be installing for a few weeks bc I planned on keeping in the beehive under my wig for 3 or 4 weeks and I want it to be fresh to class!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 31, 2014)

Question ladies:

How do you DC your hair under the weave?  Aren't you worried about buildup?

This is my 2nd week and I have a lace closure. She did not cut the netting around the edges of the closure so its hard to get under there. 

So far Ive been oiling with a little of my oil mix of JBCO, coconut and safflower after doing an ACV rinse to cleanse the scalp. I sit under the dryer to avoid mildew. I have been DCing the weave though.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 31, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Question ladies:  How do you DC your hair under the weave?  Aren't you worried about buildup?  This is my 2nd week and I have a lace closure. She did not cut the netting around the edges of the closure so its hard to get under there.  So far Ive been oiling with a little of my oil mix of JBCO, coconut and safflower after doing an ACV rinse to cleanse the scalp. I sit under the dryer to avoid mildew. I have been DCing the weave though.  I LOVE this HHJ!!


I apply my DC, let it sit for at least a half hour, then rinse it out using diluted shampoo in a spray bottle. I thoroughly scrub my scalp and I've never had buildup issues.   
I actually really hate nets for that very purpose, I don't feel I can get to my scalp very well at all.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 31, 2014)

Current length or starting pic: I'll post that this weekend

Challenge goal: WL

Length of time commitment: (3 months, *6 months*, 9 months) 

Weave style/install hair:  Full House as its called in my country

Weave regimen: In the past i would keep my weaves in for no longer than 6 weeks. I just oil my scalp 3X per week for those 6 weeks

Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)
1. Do not allow the stylist to braid your hair too tight or to sew the hair too tight. 
2. Be gentle when taking down your weave if you cannot do it by yourself, enlist the help of a trusted friend
I don't practice washing my hair while in a weave but if you do please dry your hair fully to ensure your hair or the weave does not smell and to avoid matting and tangles


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 1, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Question ladies:  How do you DC your hair under the weave?  Aren't you worried about buildup?  This is my 2nd week and I have a lace closure. She did not cut the netting around the edges of the closure so its hard to get under there.  So far Ive been oiling with a little of my oil mix of JBCO, coconut and safflower after doing an ACV rinse to cleanse the scalp. I sit under the dryer to avoid mildew. I have been DCing the weave though.  I LOVE this HHJ!!



I actually only did 2 months (well am doing) and haven't "deep conditioned" my hair. But when I rinse my conditioner I let it sit for about 5 minutes then run my head under water for a good 10 minutes or more to make sure everything is thoroughly washed out.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm in. Modified. 9 months challenge for me. 

I will hit my 1 year anniversary of weave/protective styling next month. 

Started: 50/50 shoulder length texlaxed & natural

Current: Fully natural below shoulder not quite APL with fresh trim. :-(

Goal: BSL Natural.  

Fresh install last week. Onyc, Full Weave. Lace Closure. Installs stay in 6-8 weeks rotate with 1-2 weeks off in between for my hair maintenence.  Only once have I done back to back installs....didn't really like it. 

Weave regimen: Scalp: Co wash with NJoy and watered down conditioner once a week. I may ACV /deep conditioner in between....to replace if my scalp doesn't feel right. Weave hair gets cowashed or shampooed depending if it gets to heavy after I care for more scalp. Sit under the dryer afterwards. Few times a week I put coconut oil or njoy oil on my scalp or whatever random thickening scalp spray I have.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 1, 2014)

Challenge goal: 

Made it 6 weeks.  Sew ins do not work with my scalp.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 1, 2014)

Aside from using or not using a net,  have you experienced any other obstacles that hinder you from caring for your hair underneath the weave such as braid pattern or how the tracks are laid?

I have done self installs before but only for a few weeks at a time. I want this install to really last, any tips?

Also, is it possible for us to post pics of our installs just for inspiration or gp?


----------



## Kentmane (Aug 1, 2014)

Please count me in.
I am off to do mine this afternoon.

But Ladies I need your help.......

I go to the gym at least 4-5 times a week and I sweat. How do I look after my scalp.
I can blow dry the weave, but my scalp will be damp.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 1, 2014)

I think I may do this. 

My cousin, who finished cosmetology school in NC, was gracious enough to sew my weave in for free and did a damn good job!  She asked me to bring my hair and to come to the shop when I got there and she'd hook me up. You think I didn't?

She washed,deep conditioned, trimmed my ends, blew it out lightly and proceeded to cornrow.  The women in the shop were impressed because they were asking why am I getting a weave when I have so much hair.  It was in the 100s temperature wise and my hair had shrunken prior to, so....

I used my Extensions Plus Zig Zag Curly and I am impressed. She is my new weave hairstylist. Of course, I will be a paying one.  It took four hours and I am extremely happy.

ETA: I forgot to mention that I will be travelling to NC to get my hair done by her, and that I spray my scalp with nu gro moisturizing spray. I use mixed chicks leave in on this hair when wet.  I have no problems with my edges in terms if breakage, as I keep them moisturized as well. I've had my weave for three weeks now and already have close to an inch. I plan to wear it until October. 

I will rock them for a year until my natural hair grows to mid back length!

HHG


----------



## s2fast4ya (Aug 1, 2014)

Holding my spot. Will be back to sew-ins in Sept. after a 2 mo break from back to back sew-ins for a year.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 1, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> Aside from using or not using a net,  have you experienced any other obstacles that hinder you from caring for your hair underneath the weave such as braid pattern or how the tracks are laid?  I have done self installs before but only for a few weeks at a time. I want this install to really last, any tips?  Also, is it possible for us to post pics of our installs just for inspiration or gp?


I stopped attempting self installs a long time ago because I'm just impatient lol. I do notice my stylist does a braid pattern that corresponds with the way the tracks are laid. So I can get between the tracks with an oil applicator and feel scalp not tracks if that makes sense. 
Here's a pic of my last one curly. I'll try to snap a pic of it straight when I get it installed on Saturday.


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 1, 2014)

I would love to join! I have my hair in some crotchet braids right now (I have about 2 more weeks to go before I remove) but I've been wanting to get a sew-in lately, it's been a minute since I got one installed.

I need some new hair though! Any recommendations Ladies??


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey girl, I do my own weaves but I sew them to a cap. Some call it a wig, some don't. You can call yours a sew in and still do the challenge. Just saying  




ikandi87 said:


> Aside from using or not using a net,  have you experienced any other obstacles that hinder you from caring for your hair underneath the weave such as braid pattern or how the tracks are laid?  I have done self installs before but only for a few weeks at a time. I want this install to really last, any tips?  Also, is it possible for us to post pics of our installs just for inspiration or gp?


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 1, 2014)

Kentmane said:


> Please count me in. I am off to do mine this afternoon.  But Ladies I need your help.......  I go to the gym at least 4-5 times a week and I sweat. How do I look after my scalp. I can blow dry the weave, but my scalp will be damp.


First of all, if you haven't already, try to choose hair that can blend without heat and just some gel or edge control. I don't know how your hair does with heat, but personally, if I'm cowash often like 2-3x a week, I can't use heat everytime and have hair on my head.  
Second, you can sit under the dryer to have your tracks dry out. I usually just air dry though, and it doesn't seem to pose much of a problem. 
Glad to have you join us! I find working out with weaves to be no problem at all.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 1, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> I would love to join! I have my hair in some crotchet braids right now (I have about 2 more weeks to go before I remove) but I've been wanting to get a sew-in lately, it's been a minute since I got one installed.  I need some new hair though! Any recommendations Ladies??


What texture is your hair?
I currently use a brazilian curly from my stylist that blends pretty well with my hair, but unfortunately I don't know the vendor and I doubt I ever will lol.
I've also used bohyme Brazilian wave in the past that looked very similar. Hairesthetic(sp?) has a kinky straight that I really like, very minimal shedding and blends well with 4a/b. extensions plus is known for being a great brand.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 1, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I stopped attempting self installs a long time ago because I'm just impatient lol. I do notice my stylist does a braid pattern that corresponds with the way the tracks are laid. So I can get between the tracks with an oil applicator and feel scalp not tracks if that makes sense.
> Here's a pic of my last one curly. I'll try to snap a pic of it straight when I get it installed on Saturday.



Yea I get what u mean lol you and ur hair are gorgeous!


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 1, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> Hey girl, I do my own weaves but I sew them to a cap. Some call it a wig, some don't. You can call yours a sew in and still do the challenge. Just saying



What cap do u use? I use dome caps but they're not feasible if I wanna leave it on, no access to my hair and every net cap ive tried has been too small. Will u be doing it this way?


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 1, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> What cap do u use? I use dome caps but they're not feasible if I wanna leave it on, no access to my hair and every net cap ive tried has been too small. Will u be doing it this way?



I use dome as well. I've used a mesh weave cap before and had my leave out been any smaller it probably wouldn't have fit either. Guess I just have a huge head.  I'm in braids for the rest of the year but for my third 21st birthday  in January I'm doing a kinky straight install this way.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 1, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I use dome as well. I've used a mesh weave cap before and had my leave out been any smaller it probably wouldn't have fit either. Guess I just have a huge head.  I'm in braids for the rest of the year but for my third 21st birthday  in January I'm doing a kinky straight install this way.



Girl we both must have big domes bc the mesh one was too small for me too I had to adjust my whole 'do lol


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 1, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> What texture is your hair?
> I currently use a brazilian curly from my stylist that blends pretty well with my hair, but unfortunately I don't know the vendor and I doubt I ever will lol.
> I've also used bohyme Brazilian wave in the past that looked very similar. Hairesthetic(sp?) has a kinky straight that I really like, very minimal shedding and blends well with 4a/b. extensions plus is known for being a great brand.


 
Thank you for the suggestions! I can def understand your stylist not giving up her sources. LOL! My hair is 4 a/b around my edges but gets thicker as it gets close to my crown area. I don't mind having to flat iron my leave out but don't want to damage my hair either. 

I know in the past I've gotten more deep wave weaves, that way with my leave out I can put some flexi rods in and it be curly like the weave.

*runs to google*


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 1, 2014)

I wanna join  I'm in a sew in now...I can't wait until my transition is over  My stylist does it with a net  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll join this Sunday!! Anyone have experience with Weave Express salons? Hair plus installation would be under 150, which is a steal in the DC metro.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 1, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I'll join this Sunday!! Anyone have experience with Weave Express salons? Hair plus installation would be under 150, which is a steal in the DC metro.



What kind of hair is included?


----------



## naija24 (Aug 1, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> What kind of hair is included?



Idk the quality of the hair. That'll be good to know too.


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 1, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I'll join this Sunday!! Anyone have experience with Weave Express salons? Hair plus installation would be under 150, which is a steal in the DC metro.


 
I've been to the Weave Express before, but I've never purchased hair from them, I took my own.  I loved my experience, I've actually had them install my hair twice! This stylist April did my hair and she did a very good job! Couldn't tell you if she still worked there. You have to get there early though (it's been a while so i can't remember if I had an appointment or not) cuz the line does get long.  But they usually have a good 6 or 7 weavers present, if not more.


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow - Which video is that?



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Saving my spot just in case. I actually wig it but after seeing dontspeakdefeat's client video the other day I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2014)

LadyPBC said:


> HairPleezeGrow - Which video is that?



This....

http://youtu.be/mqZDnD3faZw


----------



## Jasmataz (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm in! I plan on getting my sew-in at the end of this month. 

*Current length or starting pic:*  A few inches above BSL

*Challenge goal:* Full MBL

*Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)* 9 months, but I'll probably go longer than that 

*Weave style/install hair:* Senghori Shells Relaxed Rhythms 14". I'm getting a full head weave with a little bit of leave out, and I'll probably get it styled simple with a side part and a few layers. 

*Weave regimen:* Shampoo and deep condition (with heat) every 2 to 3 weeks. Moisturize braids underneath about 3 or 4 times a weeks. I keep my weaves in for at least 2 months and never longer than 3. I'll sometimes have my ends dusted in between weaves. 

*Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past) * Applying shampoo with an applicator bottle mixed with water makes things so much easier. I do the same thing with the conditioner. Also, when I moisturize I prefer to use sprays.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm so excited for my appointment tomorrow. I think I'm going to leave the hair longer than usual. It's 20" and I was gonna cut it to apl but nah.
Going to dye my hair and the weave tonight, jet black. Also do a nice DC.

My ends are in great shape still from my trim a month ago, and I have little to no breakage.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 1, 2014)

JasmineLatice, I've alway admired the flawless ness of your hair. What do you use to DC? Maybe I can stretch mine out to two weeks sometimes too.


----------



## Jasmataz (Aug 1, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> JasmineLatice, I've alway admired the flawless ness of your hair. What do you use to DC? Maybe I can stretch mine out to two weeks sometimes too.



Thanks! I use Joico moisture recovery treatment balm to dc. I love the moisture recovery shampoo as well


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 2, 2014)

@JasmineLatice,  Do you still go to Reniece? And do you use nets with your weaves? 

TIA


----------



## Jasmataz (Aug 2, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> @JasmineLatice,  Do you still go to Reniece? And do you use nets with your weaves?
> 
> TIA




yaya24 

 Yep, I'm still going to Reniece. She's never used a net with me though.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 2, 2014)

@JasmineLatice, Lucky girl!! Reniece does such a fabulous job with all of her clients.

Thanks for the net note. I've only had one once- I hated it. 
I will ask this stylist to 86 the net.


----------



## ezina (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm saving my spot for the challenge. I don't get my install until September 4th. Can't wait. Great challenge, OP! 

Current length or starting pic: BSL as of now. Will post pic just before my install for accuracy.

Challenge goal: Full MBL.

Length of time commitment: Depends if I like my weave experience. I would like to have it for ideally 6 or 9 months (maybe more!) with mini breaks every 2 months or so. I'm paying _a lot_ for this hair and want to get the most out of it.

Weave style/install hair: Full weave, maybe a lace closure. Will update once I get install.

Weave regimen: Don't know. I've entered a zone I'm totally unfamiliar with. Should be interesting. 

Your top weave tip (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past): No idea. I'm a bun girl who has occasionally worn braids with added hair in the past.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 2, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Current length or starting pic:  Challenge goal:  Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)  Weave style/install hair:  Weave regimen:  Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)



Okay, so I'm doing 6 months. 

I will install my curly weave in September and wear that for 10-12 weeks. I will then take a 2-3 week brea before installing my straight weave for 8-12 weeks depending on how it holds up. 

For my curly weave, I bought online from a hair salon vendor called Studio 4 Hair based in ATL (they had an ALL lengths under $90 sale and it was too good to be true so I bought 2 bundles at 22 and one bundle at 24. I've also bought a kinky curly bundle from them i at 20 inches.) I plan to mix the textures to try and give it a more realistic appearance. I'm doing the curly weave for fall because I won't be able to wet it daily during winter. I'm going to have a small amount of leave out for the perimeter and for a side part. 

For the straight weave, I will be reusing my Her Imports Brazilian body wave hair and it will be the second install with the hair. I also plan to cut these bundles (16,18,20) to be be a shoulder length bob. I currently have bangs and will probably do the same then. 

When in my weave I was every other week and moisturize my braids underneath with a braid spray and oil my scalp. I don't sleep with a scarf because I sleep on a satin pillowcase. 

Top weave tip is to not neglect your scalp! And just understand it WILL itch. But do your best to keep your scalp healthy under the wefts. 

Dasssit. 

Oh and I'll have a photo come September.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you guys know a good hairstylist to install my weave? I am in the NYC area.


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 3, 2014)

Just washed my leave out.. My scalp was flaky and dry. I shampooed with SM black African soap, Giovanni smooth as silk protein, and DC with Aubrey organics HSR

I only wash my weave once month.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 3, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Just washed my leave out.. My scalp was flaky and dry. I shampooed with SM black African soap, Giovanni smooth as silk protein, and DC with Aubrey organics HSR
> 
> I only wash my weave once month.



how do you wash the leave out without washing the weave?


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 3, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> how do you wash the leave out without washing the weave?



I know this wasn't directed towards me but it's easy! It should be washed in the kitchen sink. Just pull the weave back into a ponytail and wash ur leave out or if you're washing your perimeter pull up into a ponytail and use the spray attachment on your sink. I do it all of the time!


----------



## naija24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Current length or starting pic: Skimming shoulder  

Challenge goal: CBL by Xmas!!  

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months) 6 month commitment, so 2-3 installations   

Weave style/install hair:  Straight partial weave   

Weave regimen: Professionally wash and maintain my hair/weave for 8-10 weeks, remove and reinstall without breaks.


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 3, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> how do you wash the leave out without washing the weave?



What ikandi87 said...

In my bathroom sink, I pull the weave back in a pony and just shampoo my leave out , protein treatment and deep condition. 

I leave my weave in for 3 months at a time sooo I can't have all that washing of my actual weave.

I'm weaved up until I get there...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 4, 2014)

Ladies, count me in!  Dont wanna wait til I get a new install. This one is only 2 weeks old so I'll start now

Current length or starting pic:  SL

Challenge goal:  APL

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)  
Somewhere between 4 and 6 months (roughly 2 back-to-back installs)

Weave style/install hair:  currently wearing Peruvian deep wave 16, 18, 20 inch with a 12 inch lace closure (2 weeks old)

Next install will be the same type of virgin hair and similar length but maybe something less curly

Weave regimen:  cleanse scalp and braids with ACV biweekly, oil scalp with JBCO and coconut oil mix. cleanse weave hair with sulfate free poo, DC with Giovanni SAS weekly. Spray weave with water and LI conditioner mix every morning, detangle and scrunch to get curls

Your top weave tip: for relief from scalp itch due to the "beard" on the inside of the tracks, oil the scalp with JBCO mixed with a thinner oil of choice. It relieves the inflammation and itch from a fresh sew in.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 4, 2014)

Updating...I ended up getting my full sew-in on Saturday August 2nd.
I opted for Mongolian Kinky Curly hair from AliExpress. We'll see how this goes. My goal is one month with this sew in. It's my first time wearing kinky curly hair so excuse the lack of styling, lol, I'm trying to learn how to manage it and keep it big yet cute.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 4, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Updating...I ended up getting my full sew-in on Saturday August 2nd.
> I opted for Mongolian Kinky Curly hair from AliExpress. We'll see how this goes. My goal is one month with this sew in. It's my first time wearing kinky curly hair so excuse the lack of styling, lol, I'm trying to learn how to manage it and keep it big yet cute.



Omg! Its gorgeous! It looks so natural. . .your stylist did a wonderful job! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks ikandi87 Yes I will. I hope it works out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Updating...I ended up getting my full sew-in on Saturday August 2nd.
> I opted for Mongolian Kinky Curly hair from AliExpress. We'll see how this goes. My goal is one month with this sew in. It's my first time wearing kinky curly hair so excuse the lack of styling, lol, I'm trying to learn how to manage it and keep it big yet cute.



It looks gr8!


----------



## SugarRush (Aug 4, 2014)

Current length or starting pic:  Layered CL/SL (just had a fresh cut from APL)

Challenge goal: I really just need to put my hair away for a while but healthy BSL at the end of the challenge would be an added bonus. 

Length of time commitment: 9 months (maybe even 12 months)

Weave style/install hair: ONYC tight kinky curly in 14”. I chose this hair because it is the closest match to my 4b/c hair and I’ll be able to blend my leave out with low manipulation. The bundle I received was #2ish in color so I washed, dyed black and dc’d in preparation for my install next week.

Weave regimen: My first install is in a week. I plan to keep my sew-ins for 10-12 weeks with a week break between installs. I’ll wash and DC every 2 weeks and have the weave retightened at the 6 weeks mark. Oil scalp with Bee mine serum every other day, M&S leave out daily and moisturize braids under weave about 3x a week. 

Your top weave tip: I’ve probably had less than 5 installs in my life and this is my first weave since 2007, so I’ll be here looking for tips and advice.

Side note: I’m really hoping my weave turns out great because I’m kinda over my hair at this moment  . I’ve been busy with life lately and I no longer enjoy doing my hair as before, it seems like a chore. I thought the recent cut would help but nope, so I’m just putting my hair away. If this install turns out well I can see myself in weaves for at least a year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 4, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Updating...I ended up getting my full sew-in on Saturday August 2nd. I opted for Mongolian Kinky Curly hair from AliExpress. We'll see how this goes. My goal is one month with this sew in. It's my first time wearing kinky curly hair so excuse the lack of styling, lol, I'm trying to learn how to manage it and keep it big yet cute.



Can you keep us updated in how the AliExpress hair holds up? Also did you have any issues with the hair? Smell? Nits? Ive heard ALL kinds things about AliExpress and haven't bought, but if it works out for you... I know at least there's a less expensive vendor than the ones I bought from.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 5, 2014)

Update:

Made a new moisture spray mix of Shea Moisture transitioning milk and water. I love the smell and the moisture I get from this product.  It mixes with water better than the Kinky Curly KT leave in. 

I rinsed my scalp with ACV and water mix then shampooed the weave hair with Shea Moisture moisture retention poo. Added AOHSR to the hair then Giovanni SAS deeper moisture for about 15 minutes. Used the SM spray mix all over and now sitting under the dryer.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ill be washing and blow drying my hair today for a length check but im not sure when ill be installing...prbly by the end of the week.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting everyone! Love the install Smiley79!

I got my hurr did. I had her straighten the hair cause I can never get it straight myself. Please excuse my lame attire in these pics, I was volunteering at my church's health fair.



It feels so long. It doesn't look that long when curly tho so I'm gonna leave it alone for now. Blend is decent while straight too, if I'm not too lazy that's def a styling option.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 5, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Thanks for posting everyone! Love the install Smiley79!
> 
> I got my hurr did. I had her straighten the hair cause I can never get it straight myself. Please excuse my lame attire in these pics, I was volunteering at my church's health fair.
> 
> It feels so long. It doesn't look that long when curly tho so I'm gonna leave it alone for now. Blend is decent while straight too, if I'm not too lazy that's def a styling option.



Nice! Its very flat and natural. Please update us when u rock it in its natural state!


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 5, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ladies, count me in!  Dont wanna wait til I get a new install. This one is only 2 weeks old so I'll start now
> 
> Current length or starting pic:  SL
> 
> ...



how would you describe texture of your Peruvian hair?


----------



## Kentmane (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Can you help on the best way to DC while in weave please.

I have a partial leave out, but how do I DC my braided hair.

I used to weave back to back for at least 18 months, my hair grew but it was very thin.

Thank you


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 5, 2014)

^^^^I've been in weaves almost 2 years. I deep condition once per week. Just get an applicator bottle and dilute your conditioner (not too thin). Lift your tracks and squeeze the conditioner directly on your braids.  Put on a plastic cap and sit under the dryer. When done just go in between each track and rinse. HTH


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll join in the challenge! I've been in weaves almost 2 years back to back.  I'm one of don't speak defeat's clients.  I'm now fully natural and below shoulder length. I plan on wearing a weave at least 5 more months.

My regimen
Wash and deep condition 1x per week
Moisturize 3x per week


----------



## Kentmane (Aug 5, 2014)

pearlygurl said:


> ^^^^I've been in weaves almost 2 years. I deep condition once per week. Just get an applicator bottle and dilute your conditioner (not too thin). Lift your tracks and squeeze the conditioner directly on your braids.  Put on a plastic cap and sit under the dryer. When done just go in between each track and rinse. HTH



Thank you Pearlygirl...


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 5, 2014)

Kentmane said:


> Hi Ladies,  Can you help on the best way to DC while in weave please.  I have a partial leave out, but how do I DC my braided hair.  I used to weave back to back for at least 18 months, my hair grew but it was very thin.  Thank you


I also like to slather DC on my braids with an applicator brush, then rinse with diluted shampoo. I also think DCing with heat really increases moisture for my hair. I either sit under my hooded dryer or wrap my hair in a plastic bag and then towel. 
Make sure you give your hair a break between installs! I also sometimes oil my scalp with castor oil, which is known for increasing thickness.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 6, 2014)

Do you guys have your cornrows going straight down your head or across? My stylists installed my cornrows laterally and then added tracks across? Is this typical? I'm curious how I'm gonna wash my scalp?


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 6, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Do you guys have your cornrows going straight down your head or across? My stylists installed my cornrows laterally and then added tracks across? Is this typical? I'm curious how I'm gonna wash my scalp?



I have 2 anchor braids and then 4 spiral patterned braids. 

My braid pattern actually made it super hard to get to my scalp, but it was the only way to get ALL of this hair under the weave.   

Just take that applicator bottle and get up in there!


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 6, 2014)

I may have to back out of this challenge if I get this promotion at work. Its from 5am-2pm so ill prbly get braids so I can be out the door by 430am.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 6, 2014)

ikandi87 and ImanAdero I started a thread about the hair and to post other natural hair friendly extensions.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=736849


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 7, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Do you guys have your cornrows going straight down your head or across? My stylists installed my cornrows laterally and then added tracks across? Is this typical? I'm curious how I'm gonna wash my scalp?



Naija
My braids are in a spiral pattern too. I think the customary way to apply the tracks is across the braids rather than in the same direction. This ensures that the hair will fall and lay in a natural direction like your natural hair would. 

I was worried about access to my scalp too but as it starts to loosen up you can get the tip of the applicator bottle under the tracks to get to your scalp. For these first few weeks, I am using ACV and water mix, holding my head back and squeezing directly under there. It worked out pretty well and the itching stopped. I just oil the areas I can get to and allow it to spread around the scalp. 

How was your braid pattern for previous sew-ins?  Was it easier to deal with?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 7, 2014)

About to cowash the hair and wear it in a curly ponytail. I will try to remember to snap a pic.
My scalp feels a bit sweaty from all my workouts this week, so I'll likely water rinse it. Holding off until tomorrow for my weekly wash/DC tho.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 7, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Do you guys have your cornrows going straight down your head or across? My stylists installed my cornrows laterally and then added tracks across? Is this typical? I'm curious how I'm gonna wash my scalp?


naija24, my cornrows are in a u shape. Kinda like the circle but a u if that makes sense. They mirror the sewing pattern, so when I lift a track, in feeling scalp.
Nevertheless I've been able to wash under all kinda of braid patterns, def try the diluted shampoo in a spray bottle method. I directly spray it right on my scalp and scrub with my fingertips thoroughly.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 7, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> how would you describe texture of your Peruvian hair?



girlonfire

Its a silky texture. Pretty similar to Brazilian. I checked out the Brazilian, Cambodian, Malaysian and Indian. They all felt too too silky and light weight to be somewhat realistic for me. This one has a nice weight to it but still silky. Here's a pic









I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm still going to start this challenge! Just still trying to figure out what hair I want to get! As I posted in another thread:

I've been thinking about getting some kinky straight as well. Somewhere on this site, someone posted this vendor and I am thinking about ordering the Kinky Straight or either the Kinky Curly 4a/4b hair. Plus they're having a B2School sale that ends 8/10, coupon code: B2S20

http://www.mynaturalhairextensions.c...an-hair-weave/

http://www.mynaturalhairextensions.c...ir-yaki-weave/

If anyone else has ordered from this vendor, please let me know!


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 7, 2014)

I think the site was posted in this thread! Thank you to whoever posted the site!


----------



## hairqueenny (Aug 7, 2014)

Can you ladies please hold a spot for me??  I have been wearing weaves for the last 3 years as a protective style when I first started transitioning.  I am now fully natural and still wear weaves because I experienced much growth this way.  I will be taking out my current install very soon and will get a new doo within the month.  At that time, I will definitely post the necessary info for the challenge.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 8, 2014)

Why is there such a big jump between "curly" and "kinky curly" hair?!

Can't there be some kind of "in between" texture?!

I just got my kinky curly hair from Studio4Hair and I really like the texture (feels like it has silicone on it, but still pretty nonetheless with a natural luster), plus the 20 inch is SUPER full compared to the 22 inch regular Brazilian curly!

I still think I can get away with mixing textures and it'll still look pretty natural. Gonna talk to my stylist tomorrow about another appointment in September and getting the install done. 

Here's a comparison of the hair:


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 9, 2014)

Wash day for me.
I DCed under the dryer with heat for 20 minutes with silk elements then washed with diluted nexus moisturizing shampoo. I applied my DC to my leave out and braided hair and made sure to rinse thoroughly.
That DC did my hair good. My leave out looked healthy and sheeny without any product. 
Then I applied a bit of argan oil and blow dried and flat ironed and chopped some of the hair lol. Past wsl to bsl. I just felt a little too vampy for the classroom-high school English teacher.

I love this hair, the texture is so versatile. It honestly looks just like my old kinky straight right now with a little more movement.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 9, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Wash day for me.
> I DCed under the dryer with heat for 20 minutes with silk elements then washed with diluted nexus moisturizing shampoo. I applied my DC to my leave out and braided hair and made sure to rinse thoroughly.
> That DC did my hair good. My leave out looked healthy and sheeny without any product.
> Then I applied a bit of argan oil and blow dried and flat ironed and chopped some of the hair lol. Past wsl to bsl. I just felt a little too vampy for the classroom-high school English teacher.
> ...



You're a teacher? You look so young! But I agree that extra long weave isnt for every occasion.  I had 26 inches that I cut to  about 22 and im in the process of boiling it the kinky curly. I will be installing once I get the curl pattern right. Prbly by the end of the month.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 12, 2014)

Weave Update: So last week I didnt wash this hair and it started shedding like crazy!  I pulled four balls of hair from the drain. I thought it would look a mess when I got out the shower. But it still looks just as thick and beautiful as ever.   

So Sunday night I sprayed it with Aphogee Pro vitamin leave-in...yes protein!  Then followed up with Giovanni 50:50 as a moisturizer. Also used sulfate poo this time.   After detangling, it stopped the shedding in its tracks and became sooo silky soft.  It tamed the frizz nicely and smells soo good too!  The softness lasted late into Monday night. (This has never happened).     

I was shocked bc I thought that I would need to take it out early. I still haven't flat ironed it and I really don't have the desire. I love the wave pattern but the hair is pretty high maintenance.  

May not be able to reuse but Im gonna MAKE this bad boy last for the full 8 weeks.   I just gotta learn to work with this BSS hair.  I might add a midweek cowash to keep it hydrated between washings.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 12, 2014)

Checking in, I've been applying oil to my scalp every few days and massaging my edges with Castor oil mixed with peppermint oil every night. My sew in is holding up well, although I feel bad to admit that Im getting bored with my hair, I feel for some straight hair, lol, Im a mess.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2014)

Still haven't sewn in yet. Trying to decide if I'm going to get me some hurr or just use what I have. Might just use what I got for now. Will have my sister in law do my sew in either this weekend or next week.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Aug 12, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Current length or starting pic:
> 
> Challenge goal:
> 
> ...




 Challenge goal:  maximum health, length and retention
Commitment: 6 months (not including 2-3 week break in between each install)

Weave style:Full weave by Reniece/ curly 3b/3c Mongolian kinky curly hair from mercy hair extensions....
https://www.mercyshairextensions.com/product-category/mongolian/

Weave regimen:  inverted monthly, nightly scalp massages, moisturizing braids 3x a week minimally, cowash weekly, wash every 2 weeks....


Top weave tip. 1 don't braid the base braids too tight as they will only get tighter once the tracks are sewn on2.  Moisturize hair under the weave
3.  If your goal is to grow your hair out, choose weave hair and hairstyle that you can work with and will enjoy having in for a whole, basicslly, avoid fads that you know you will not want after a a week or so. 
4.  Minimize the amount of leave out , especially if your hair is very different from the weave....


----------



## MRJ1972 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am going to join this challenge...I have been in my current install for 3 months and will be getting another one in the next week or so...


Current length or starting pic: SL as of now when pressed, EL (ear length -when wet! 

Challenge goal: Full APL when pressed, to be able to wear my real hair more often and it look healthy...MY SO loves to play in my hair and I know he is tired of hitting these tracks! LOL

Length of time commitment: I will wear weaves for the next 6 to 12 months

Weave style/install hair: Partial weave with minimal leave out/I use extenstions plus

Weave regimen: I have been going to the salon for styling, but at home, I wash and condition leave out only and air dry. - Dont take this advice! LOL

Your top weave tip (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past): Get someone to help remove the install...I have cut plenty of hair being impatient.

I need more tips on length retention and combing out the hair after the install.  

My leave out is very damaged but I dont like the full sew-in because I dont like the "wiggy" look.  I would recommend that you sew up as much hair as possible.


----------



## ezina (Aug 13, 2014)

What do you guys do to prep your hair for an install? Are there any recommended heat-free ways to do this? I don't want to blow out my hair if I don't have to.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 13, 2014)

ezina said:


> What do you guys do to prep your hair for an install? Are there any recommended heat-free ways to do this? I don't want to blow out my hair if I don't have to.



Are you installing it yourself? Some stylists prefer completely straight hair to braid to better grip the hair but if your doing it at home you can stretch your hair anyway you like. sometimes use the ponytail method or a braidout but I usually blow dry to speed up the process. 

I usually prep by washing with shampoo then a moderate to heavy protein treatment then conditioner/deep conditioner. Then add a leave in like aphogee green tea spray then lightly loc then heat protectant then blow dry to stretch. I usually dont moisturize for a few days (about 5) after that. HTH


----------



## MRJ1972 (Aug 13, 2014)

Getting my install this weekend!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank goodness my stylist is having a Back To School sale! Made my appointment for September 3rd! Can't wait!

In the mean time, going to do some serious babying of my hair. Gotta get in ALL the moisture it can stand in the next 2 weeks lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay so I finally did my sew in on Friday. Took me forever and a day bc I'm challenged when it comes to my own hair. Anyway here goes
Current length or starting pic:






Challenge goal:
My goal is to be APL by end of December. 

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)
6 months (may change it to 9 later)

Weave style/install hair:
Cheap beauty supply hair



















Weave regimen:
Oil my scalp nightly with NJOY oil. Wash my scalp once per week and that's it. 

Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)
I don't have any right now...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry forgot to add pics of it out...


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jasmataz said:


> yaya24
> 
> Yep, I'm still going to Reniece. She's never used a net with me though.



Jasmataz, can you PM me Reniece's info? TIA


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 18, 2014)

pearlygurl said:


> I'll join in the challenge! I've been in weaves almost 2 years back to back.  I'm one of don't speak defeat's clients.  I'm now fully natural and below shoulder length. I plan on wearing a weave at least 5 more months.
> 
> My regimen
> Wash and deep condition 1x per week
> Moisturize 3x per week



pearlygurl, when you say back to back, do you mean you do not take breaks inbetween weaving?


----------



## BFeathers (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been weaved up continuously since mid April. My goal is to relax just before Thanksgiving so I'll be a full year stretched.

*Current length or starting pic:* I'll about 2 inches below my collarbone now. In April it was just grazing my collarbones in the front. It's definitely longer than it was in March I'll say that and it's thick as I don't know what!

*Challenge goal:* Just thick and healthy hair. It's growing and I'm retaining so all is good there

*Length of time commitment*: (*3 months*, 6 months, 9 months) -I've been weaved up since mid April so it'll be a 7 month total of continuous sew ins.
*
Weave style/install hair:* Full weave with closure

*Weave regimen:* Oil/moisturize daily with applicator bottle. Baby sides and edges with sulfur mix bobby pinning weave away from the oil in front. Wash twice a month

*Your top weave tip: *MOISTURIZE! Forget about the weave! Yes it's cute but it's not your hair. When you keep in mind that you want your hair to thrive and grow more than having a hands out of your hair, easy style then it will thrive like crazy.

I oil the mess out of my hair and keep it moving with baby powder to combat the oil and it doesn't ever look greasy. I will wash just the weave as to keep my braids underneath as moist as possible until my twice a month washes.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
Looks gorgeous!! Your edges look nice too. How did you place the tracks around the front?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Looks gorgeous!! Your edges look nice too. How did you place the tracks around the front?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks I really suck at doing my own hair so I'm going to have my sister in law fix it but I just did the back and forth fold over method until I got to the top and then began to sew around in a circle. It's not that nice in person believe me lol but that's okay I'm not going anywhere this week soooo yeah lol.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok so im back in. Im boiling my hair now and ill prbly install it the beginning of sept for a fresh start. I will update my op!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 20, 2014)

Checking in with my sew in...still going strong and taking care of my hair underneath and my edges too.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 20, 2014)

Checkin in!
Finally getting the hang of this virgin BSS hair :roll eyes:

I used a moisturizing DC I got from Marshalls and slathered it on slightly damp hair like I was moisturizing and left it in. Its got oat and some other kind of protein. I think that did a good job of filling in the obvious damage that causes the knots and tangles. Sunday night I straightened it and it stayed smooth; no knots and tangles. Monday night I put in some serum to keep it smooth. 

Last night I pin curled it and it came out gorgeous. Now I have it in a ponytail bc it got a little frizzy. Next time I'll put some more serum on my fingers as I take down the pin curls. 

Now for my REAL hair lol!
Making a moisturizing spray from scratch tonight now that its loosened up some. I'll try to keep it up only for another 5 weeks. This stuff I made back when I had yarn braids gave me soo much NG. Just have to remember to add something to seal the cuticle. Im thinking either henna powder or AVJ or both.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ezina (Aug 21, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> Are you installing it yourself? Some stylists prefer completely straight hair to braid to better grip the hair but if your doing it at home you can stretch your hair anyway you like. sometimes use the ponytail method or a braidout but I usually blow dry to speed up the process.
> 
> I usually prep by washing with shampoo then a moderate to heavy protein treatment then conditioner/deep conditioner. Then add a leave in like aphogee green tea spray then lightly loc then heat protectant then blow dry to stretch. I usually dont moisturize for a few days (about 5) after that. HTH



Thanks! This is helpful. I'm getting a stylist to install it, and she's all about healthy hair underneath (she's natural herself). Dang it, I just blow dried my hair yesterday out of curiosity (I haven't used heat since my BC). I wish I hadn't because my appointment is in 2 weeks and I don't want to blow dry it again. I'll see if I can find somewhere (in Manhattan/NYC) that can roller set natural type 4 hair.


----------



## ezina (Aug 21, 2014)

T-14 days til my sew-in! Can't wait. My first full sew-in ever! By this time in two weeks, it will be installed. Feeling giddy.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 21, 2014)

ezina said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. I'm getting a stylist to install it, and she's all about healthy hair underneath (she's natural herself). Dang it, I just blow dried my hair yesterday out of curiosity (I haven't used heat since my BC). I wish I hadn't because my appointment is in 2 weeks and I don't want to blow dry it again. I'll see if I can find somewhere (in Manhattan/NYC) that can roller set natural type 4 hair.



Is Your stylist in NYC, is she taking new client? i would like to have an install also, but i cannot find a stylist that I can trust. If she is taking new client can you please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## ezina (Aug 21, 2014)

Xaragua said:


> Is Your stylist in NYC, is she taking new client? i would like to have an install also, but i cannot find a stylist that I can trust. If she is taking new client can you please let me know.
> 
> Thanks



I PM'ed you.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Aug 21, 2014)

I love sew ins as protective styles. I have been doing them since January 2013 after I cut my natural hair to SL due to heat damage. I keep it for 12 weeks, and do a protein treatment with Dudley DRC 28. I wash it once a week and oil my scalp 2x with simplicity hair oil. I am going to keep this regimen until Dec 2015. 

I am going to follow this challenge, good luck everyone!


----------



## hairqueenny (Aug 21, 2014)

ezina said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. I'm getting a stylist to install it, and she's all about healthy hair underneath (she's natural herself). Dang it, I just blow dried my hair yesterday out of curiosity (I haven't used heat since my BC). I wish I hadn't because my appointment is in 2 weeks and I don't want to blow dry it again. I'll see if I can find somewhere (in Manhattan/NYC) that can roller set natural type 4 hair.



Can you please share your stylist info? I've been looking for someone I can trust with my natural hair in NY also. Thanks!


----------



## ezina (Aug 22, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> Can you please share your stylist info? I've been looking for someone I can trust with my natural hair in NY also. Thanks!



Sure, I'll PM you!


----------



## Queenmickie (Aug 22, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> Challenge goal: Full SL by May 2015
> 
> Length of time commitment:  9 months
> 
> ...


I LOVE Kaye's Fab Hair! Great customer service! Fabulous product! I had trouble blending my natural hair with the Brazilian Wavy. I went with the Brazilian curly this time. Perfect match. I'm three weeks in, hoping for a Labor Day sale to buy more!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2014)

Sooooo this hair is still holding up after a week. It tangles like crazy though at the nape. Not sure if there's anything I could do since it's cheap synthetic hair but I will keep it in for 6 weeks and then do something else. Still waiting on my sister in law to fix my top bc it's a hot mess lol but you can't tell far away so good thing no one's up close.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 22, 2014)

ezina said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. I'm getting a stylist to install it, and she's all about healthy hair underneath (she's natural herself). Dang it, I just blow dried my hair yesterday out of curiosity (I haven't used heat since my BC). I wish I hadn't because my appointment is in 2 weeks and I don't want to blow dry it again. I'll see if I can find somewhere (in Manhattan/NYC) that can roller set natural type 4 hair.



No prob. Not all stylists blow dry your hair though. U should call nd ask her how would she like ur prepped but of course u should feel comfortable with however u prep it.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone have recommendations for a stylist in NYC who would assist with takedown? 

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 24, 2014)

I've had this sew in since July 1

I want to take it out now!!! But I'm trying to hold on until October 12. 
I feel like I'm not going to make it


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 24, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I've had this sew in since July 1  I want to take it out now!!! But I'm trying to hold on until October 12. I feel like I'm not going to make it


Perhaps try different styles? Or maybe get the tracks tightened up a little.

I'm still going strong, I have no time to be concerned with my hair so this low maintenance hair is really working for me.


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 28, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> pearlygurl, when you say back to back, do you mean you do not take breaks inbetween weaving?



scarcity21
 The day my stylist dontspeakdefeat (a member here) takes it down she deep conditions my hair and sews me right back up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2014)

My sew in came out. It matted up way too much. Will be getting another one the week of the 8th.


----------



## ezina (Aug 29, 2014)

My install is next week and I've booked this appointment since August 1st and I just purchased my hair today in store. I was between two hair companies - The Hair Factory (for their NY Remi Wave hair) and Indique. I ended up buying Indique...but then I was stuck between two collections - Bounce or Pure, and temporarily sidetracked by the Sea collection (Zen Straight) --- so many freakin' collections! I ultimately bought from the Bounce collection (Relaxed Straight) after my stylist suggested it since she sensed I was overly concerned about the install looking natural (because, if you haven't noticed, I ain't Indian! )

Anyway, I can't wait to see how this all goes down next week. My first full weave install.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 29, 2014)

Well Ive been sewed up for exactly 6 weeks today and Im ready to take it out. I have 2 synthetic wigs on deck while I pamper my tresses for two weeks and decide whats next. I wont take it down for another couple weeks though. I hope I have some good retention.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 30, 2014)

Checking in...I'm at one month so far with my sew in!


----------



## hairqueenny (Aug 30, 2014)

I took down my install tonight. I started at 7pm and I just finished wrapping up with detangling. Didn't think it would take this long since I usually never do this myself. I plan on buying a wig and wearing that for a few weeks before my next install.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay,
You already know how crappy this BSS virgin hair is. I washed last night with diluted sulfate poo and of course it tangled and knotted 

My only saving grace has been this AIA leave in. Its the truth for damaged, high porosity hair. It worked great on my real hair so I tried it on this weave. I used it on dry hair just like a moisturizer ( in small sections). Well the knots and tangles were no match for this stuff. I was easily able to get them out with my fingers without losing a lot of hair. Same with my real hair.

My next virgin install or wig will have the cuticle all going in the same direction to avoid this nightmare!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## BFeathers (Aug 30, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I've had this sew in since July 1
> 
> I want to take it out now!!! But I'm trying to hold on until October 12.
> I feel like I'm not going to make it



7/1-8/24 I'd be done. I can't go past 8 weeks really. Maybe 10 if I scarf it up. 

In 8 weeks I have so much growth I can't stand it. If it feels wolfie it's best to take it down. You probably have more growth than you realize and holding out could lead to matting if it's growing crazy fast.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 31, 2014)

Im saving my spot for latet i plan to maybe do a 3 month trial. Its been over 1 1/2 since ive been in a sew in and i have commitment issues so im in all the protective style challange so im all over the place


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 31, 2014)

Sew in on Wednesdayyyyy!!! 

Waaayyyy to excited for it lol.


----------



## flirtytrixx88 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sew in as soon as the hair arrives.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bumping to keep this thread alive. Still on track with mine!


----------



## s2fast4ya (Sep 2, 2014)

I am officially here! Installed yesterday.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 2, 2014)

Co washed the weave hair yesterday. Hopefully it works out the way I want for it to. 

I'm going to be using the Eco Cocktail (see attached) for defining the curls since I don't do wash and Gos on my hair all the time. So this will be a good way to use up the product.


----------



## ezina (Sep 2, 2014)

s2fast4ya said:


> I am officially here! Installed yesterday.



s2fast4ya Pics!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm going to get back started on the Sew-In challenge.   I just got my sew-in done on Saturday.  I didn't really care for it but think I will make it work until the end of this month.  Hopefully I can grow to love it and not go and take it out.   I'm already thinking about my next install.  So I may take it out sometime in October to at least get my monies worth.  I'm trying to behave and not spend a arm and a leg on getting installs done as well.  I've worn sew-ins in the pass that have successfully grown my hair out.


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok this is a challenge I can actually join in on!!!! I just got an install on Friday.


----------



## ezina (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got what looks to be a silk press (RIP my curls) and a 2 inch trim. Still BSL, though, but barely. Tomorrow, I get my sew-in.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 3, 2014)

Sew in installed. I like it although it's SUPER tight, but not rip out edges out tight... Just I might looks slightly Asian tight lol

But it looks good!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh and length check prior to sew in. I'm using hair, skin and nails vitamins from Target, so I'm hoping. Get at least a good 2 inches. I'm going to attempt to keep it in for 3 months ( wish me luck!!!)

September 3rd-December 3rd? Wooooooo.

I'm also just doing a 3 month challenge instead of 6 (I want to get braids after pressing, after the weave lol)

I'll be using a leave in spray to moisturize this hair and also the braids underneath. 

Any advice on using edge tamers? I have a little leave out (front perimeter and a deep side part). I'm nervous about too much build up as I usually with a weave wash every 2 weeks.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 4, 2014)

^^try hicks, I love it and build up is minimal.

I'm an awful challenge host!  update: still trucking along with my weave. I'll need my tracks tightened in 2 or so weeks.


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 4, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> 7/1-8/24 I'd be done. I can't go past 8 weeks really. Maybe 10 if I scarf it up.  In 8 weeks I have so much growth I can't stand it. If it feels wolfie it's best to take it down. You probably have more growth than you realize and holding out could lead to matting if it's growing crazy fast.



I have a net underneath.. It's probably keeping everything held down. 
Here's the problem.. Miami carnival is 5 weeks away and I want to put in a fresh sew in  afterwards so I'm trying to hold out. I've been doing braid outs on it.


----------



## ikandi87 (Sep 4, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Sew in installed. I like it although it's SUPER tight, but not rip out edges out tight... Just I might looks slightly Asian tight lol
> 
> But it looks good!



ImanAdero what kind of hair are u using? Ive been looking for that exact curl pattern...if I can get my hands on that hair I will snatch these braids out soooo fast!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 4, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> ImanAdero what kind of hair are u using? Ive been looking for that exact curl pattern...if I can get my hands on that hair I will snatch these braids out soooo fast!!!



Ikandy87 I bought my hair from Studio4ATL (a salon and Instagram vendor). I have in their Brazilian Curly and the Beazilian Kinky Curly on the top (which blends well with my twisted out leave out. 

Also right now they're having a sale that's 30% off your order by using the code VIRGO at checkout.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 4, 2014)

Actually Ikandy87 depending on the lengths, you can get 3 bundles of Brazilian Curly (I just priced out 20,22,24) for less than $200 then you add shipping which is like 6 bucks!

But they always have a ridiculous sale. I know for Mother's Day last year or around that time ALL lengths were under $90. So it was like 50 for a 20 inch bundle... So even if you don't buy now, there will def be a sale in the future too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Sew in installed. I like it although it's SUPER tight, but not rip out edges out tight... Just I might looks slightly Asian tight lol
> 
> But it looks good!



You look gorgeous!  Very nice install. How is your leave out? It is perimeter or horseshoe?


----------



## ikandi87 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanx hun! ImanAdero Ill be doing some more research before i buy some but it does look nice!


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 4, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> @Ikandy87 I bought my hair from Studio4ATL (a salon and Instagram vendor). I have in their Brazilian Curly and the Beazilian Kinky Curly on the top (which blends well with my twisted out leave out.
> 
> Also right now they're having a sale that's 30% off your order by using the code VIRGO at checkout.


 

@ImanAdero 

Is it the Brazilian Tight Curl?  & what lenghts did you get?


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 4, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Im saving my spot for latet i plan to maybe do a 3 month trial. Its been over 1 1/2 since ive been in a sew in and i have commitment issues so im in all the protective style challange so im all over the place



Ok it's official I will be doing my sew in within the next two weeks...I always self install with a mesh closed top weaving cap. I plan on taking out my box braids and going straight into sew ins until nov. I'm currently 9 weeks post so this will be intresting


----------



## s2fast4ya (Sep 4, 2014)

ezina  here you go!


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 4, 2014)

s2fast4ya said:


> @ezina here you go!


 



s2fast4ya Your hair looks cute! Deets?


----------



## s2fast4ya (Sep 4, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> @s2fast4ya Your hair looks cute! Deets?



mzpurp Thanks! 

Virgin indian natural wave in 18, 20, 22. hand dyed ombre by my hair stylist. when I go back in 3-4 weeks im going to have her bring the blonde up the hair shaft more. I want it to look like im growing out blonde with 5-6 inches of roots as opposed to ombre. which is what my hair underneath looks like. we also put a dark brown rinse on my leave out, most of my hair is blonde.  silly mistake.  i purchased it from lacexclusive.


----------



## ikandi87 (Sep 4, 2014)

Any naturals with leave out? Whats ur reggie? Im thinking about getting velvet wet & wavy bc in its straight state its like a coarse yaki texture but I still may need to flat iron at least once per wash. I also want to try the beautiful textures straighten system. Any recommendations?


----------



## ezina (Sep 4, 2014)

ezina said:


> I'm saving my spot for the challenge. I don't get my install until September 4th. Can't wait. Great challenge, OP!
> 
> Current length or starting pic: BSL as of now. Will post pic just before my install for accuracy.
> 
> ...



Okay, so I finally had my hair installed today. It is a lot longer, thicker, and glamorous-looking than I anticipated. It's a lot to get used to, basically, especially if you're not a weave wearer like me. I think for next time, I'll use one less bundle (and get shorter lengths) so it'll look more natural. I'm too paranoid with this hair! 

Anywho, the deets on the weave.

Company: Indique (Bounce Collection/Relaxed Straight)
Bundles/Length: 22, 22, 18, and 16 inch closure

I want to wear this hair for 8-10 weeks, then take a break for at least 2 weeks, and then re-install. I'll do this until 6 or 9 months is up unless I see my hair is not benefiting from the installs.

In attachment are my starting length photo (taken yesterday) and my sew-in photo.


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 4, 2014)

ezina said:


> Okay, so I finally had my hair installed today. It is a lot longer, thicker, and glamorous-looking than I anticipated. It's a lot to get used to, basically, especially if you're not a weave wearer like me. I think for next time, I'll use one less bundle (and get shorter lengths) so it'll look more natural. I'm too paranoid with this hair!   Anywho, the deets on the weave.  Company: Indique (Bounce Collection/Relaxed Straight) Bundles/Length: 22, 22, 18, and 16 inch closure  I want to wear this hair for 8-10 weeks, then take a break for at least 2 weeks, and then re-install. I'll do this until 6 or 9 months is up unless I see my hair is not benefiting from the installs.  In attachment are my starting length photo (taken yesterday) and my sew-in photo.



Love the new hairdo! Is that closure from Indique? Is it lace? It looks so natural. Beautiful!


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 4, 2014)

s2fast4ya said:


> ezina  here you go!



I'm loving that color on you! Beautiful install.


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 4, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Sew in installed. I like it although it's SUPER tight, but not rip out edges out tight... Just I might looks slightly Asian tight lol  But it looks good!



The curls look gorgeous on you. I wanted to give my hair a break from weaves but it's going to be so hard with beautiful styles like this!


----------



## ezina (Sep 4, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> Love the new hairdo! Is that closure from Indique? Is it lace? It looks so natural. Beautiful!



Thank you.  Yes, the (lace) closure is also from Indique.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

ezina said:


> Okay, so I finally had my hair installed today. It is a lot longer, thicker, and glamorous-looking than I anticipated. It's a lot to get used to, basically, especially if you're not a weave wearer like me. I think for next time, I'll use one less bundle (and get shorter lengths) so it'll look more natural. I'm too paranoid with this hair!
> 
> Anywho, the deets on the weave.
> 
> ...



Wow this is the most natural looking closure install I have seen. Very beautiful. Do you know how your stylist installed it?


----------



## ezina (Sep 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wow this is the most natural looking closure install I have seen. Very beautiful. Do you know how your stylist installed it?



Thanks!  I have no idea how she did it as my head was turned away from the mirror and slightly bent down so she could install it. The fullness and length of the weave just gives it away as a weave for me (or at least makes me think some clip-ins/tracks were added) even though the closure is very nice. That's totally my fault and not the stylist's. I asked for full, and she gave me full (and I provided the materials)! Next time, the install will be even better.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 4, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> Any naturals with leave out? Whats ur reggie? Im thinking about getting velvet wet & wavy bc in its straight state its like a coarse yaki texture but I still may need to flat iron at least once per wash. I also want to try the beautiful textures straighten system. Any recommendations?


I have leave out with my brazilian curly.
I rely on hicks edges to help me blend. It really isn't an exact match but having that sleekness at the edges (and baby hair ) def fools the eye into thinking the texture is a match.
Here's a pic example ( please ignore my tryna be sexy at the club face and all the flash)


----------



## ikandi87 (Sep 4, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I have leave out with my brazilian curly.
> I rely on hicks edges to help me blend. It really isn't an exact match but having that sleekness at the edges (and baby hair ) def fools the eye into thinking the texture is a match.
> Here's a pic example ( please ignore my tryna be sexy at the club face and all the flash)



Thanx Rocky91.  You and the hair are gorg and from where im standing it blends well!  Lol...did u get a new install?


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You look gorgeous!  Very nice install. How is your leave out? It is perimeter or horseshoe?



hairPlerzeGrow I have about 3/4 of an inch out on the front with a deep side part that's about an inch wide. I hope that makes sense. I have no leave out in the back.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 4, 2014)

mzpurp I have this:
http://studio4hairatl.com/collections/brazilian-hair/products/brazilian-tight-curl

In 2-22 and half of a 24. 

And one 20 inch bundle bundle of this:
http://studio4hairatl.com/collections/brazilian-hair/products/brazilian-kinky-curly

You probably mean just the tight curly because that one is the majority on my head/you see best in the photo.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 4, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> Love the new hairdo! Is that closure from Indique? Is it lace? It looks so natural. Beautiful!


Yes! I know it said you used a closure, but when I saw the photo I was just like, her hair blends so well! Lol

Your stylist did an Excellent job!


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 4, 2014)

ezina said:


> Okay, so I finally had my hair installed today. It is a lot longer, thicker, and glamorous-looking than I anticipated. It's a lot to get used to, basically, especially if you're not a weave wearer like me. I think for next time, I'll use one less bundle (and get shorter lengths) so it'll look more natural. I'm too paranoid with this hair!
> 
> Anywho, the deets on the weave.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the update, you hair looks really nice, she did a good job. I have an appointment scheduled for the end of October.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 4, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> Thanx Rocky91.  You and the hair are gorg and from where im standing it blends well!  Lol...did u get a new install?


Nope it's the same one, I'm just being lazy and not wearing it straight. 
And thanks for the compliment hun!


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you @s2fast4ya & @ImanAdero!! 

Ya'll got me all excited!!

Hopefully, I will finallllly purchasing some hair today!

I'm really liking the Studio4HairATL hair!


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 7, 2014)

I took my sew in down yesterday 
I wore it for too long 
I'm getting my next one in tomorrow 
I don't want to surpass 8 weeks this time

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 7, 2014)

I got a takedown/reinstall a few days ago.  Back to back, which is something I rarely do. First was 6 weeks or so, this one 6-7 weeks. I can't wear any weaves longer than 7 weeks without wanting to pull my hair out. Lol. 

I'll get the next take down, with a 2 week break (half wigging it, DC, Protein), then back to an install.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Just got my sew in from my sister in law. I'll take better pics tomorrow but here it is. I'm going to have her add another track on the left side though where my bang is bc I like fuller hair. I don't like taking pictures y'all so bear with me please.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 7, 2014)

^^that looks lovely!! Makes me wanna straighten mine tonight.
*looks at the time and feels lazy* but nah lol


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 7, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> I took my sew in down yesterday I wore it for too long I'm getting my next one in tomorrow I don't want to surpass 8 weeks this time  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Did anything specific happen, sharifeh? Tangling? Matting?
You have me a little worried, I'm definitely attempting almost 3 months


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm about to start week 6 without any problems or really boredom. I have zero time for hair so I just love how fuss free this hair is.
I actually took the time to style it on Saturday for church.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^that looks lovely!! Makes me wanna straighten mine tonight.
> *looks at the time and feels lazy* but nah lol



Thanks Rocky and I feel you on the laziness lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I'm about to start week 6 without any problems or really boredom. I have zero time for hair so I just love how fuss free this hair is.
> I actually took the time to style it on Saturday for church.



I love the fullness of this hair and the curls are amazing.  That's awesome you have some no fuss curly hair at that. You look gr8.


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 7, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Did anything specific happen, sharifeh? Tangling? Matting? You have me a little worried, I'm definitely attempting almost 3 months



Rocky91

No nothing happened awww  
I just get really paranoid 
I haven't wet my hair yet  I keep going over it with a comb to get all the shed hair out 
It's just sooo much shedding and I just get scared of matting so I comb for awhile when it's still dry 
I

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Adonia1987 (Sep 7, 2014)

I've had my sew in for 9 weeks. I will keep it for 3 more weeks. I spilled my simplicity hair oil last week and almost cried lol.


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 8, 2014)

Rocky91 

I must say it's not easy to get my hair clean after this ...I also had a net weave so I had quite a bit of flakes and dandruff

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 10, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I'm about to start week 6 without any problems or really boredom. I have zero time for hair so I just love how fuss free this hair is. I actually took the time to style it on Saturday for church.



Well I guess I need to be busier because right now it's not even a full week and I don't know how I'm gonna make it the 12 weeks I planned to lol. 

On another note: my head itchessssss!!! This is the part I hate about a new sew in lol. I haven't washed it yet though, which is not necessarily the best... But overall it's not as tight as the last time I had one which is BEAUTIFUL lol. So I definitely will cowash this week[end] with the Trader Joe's TTT and then use one of the 50leven hair samples to moisturize as well as use up some of that Eco Cocktail!

What else? Oh yeah, tomorrow is 1 week down, hopefully 11 more to go lol. 

And I'm glad I have a plan lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 10, 2014)

Also this hair has taught me that I do NOT want hip length real hair. The curls are roughly waist length and when I was in the gym I was like, UGH HAIR ON MY NECK! Lol waist length stretched... Will be a stretch lol.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2014)

ImanAdero
JBCO and coconut oil mix on my scalp really soothed the itchies for me. It seemed to sort of create a buffer between the 'beard' of the track and my scalp that made all the difference.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 10, 2014)

4 weeks and 5 days left

Been in this weave since July 3rd


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 10, 2014)

Checking in still sewed up...I think Im taking mine down this weekend. I have an appt for the 18th for my next install.


----------



## ezina (Sep 10, 2014)

Tomorrow also makes week 1 for me, and I honestly don't know if I'll be able to make the 8-10 weeks I intend to do. My scalp has been on fire until recently. Yesterday, I decided to make a castor oil/EVOO mix with a few drops of tea tree oil to soothe my scalp. I could only really access the perimeter of my scalp since my whole head is sewed in with a net in between the braids and sew-in. The net's making it difficult to really relieve the rest of the itches, but I tried rubbing the oil mix in pretty firmly to reach the scalp. So far, my scalp is doing alright; I still get random (and sometimes intense) itches, more so in the center of my head than in the perimeters, and I plan on co-washing and doing an ACV rinse this weekend. I will never get a sew-in this long (It's currently HL) again. I think MBL is max for me. And I will stick to two bundles of hair instead of three. Despite that, this hair is certainly glamorous. Just not practical.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is another tip:
For itchy scalp under a net, at first I just held my head far back and drzzled some oil from the applicator bottle by holding it at my hairline. This did a decent job of reaching the crown where the terrible itching was located. 

But then I used some oil that came with a dropper. It was so easy to position inside the little openings of the net

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Made an oil blend of olive oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil and Jojoba oil. Used it under my weave. The only thing missing is the sulfur. Waiting for it to come in the mail.
Haven't really been taking care of my hair under the weave and I got a month left. Time to step it up!!!


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 12, 2014)

Made my weave appointment for next week. I'm so excited!!! Have been wearing a wig for 2 weeks and though I have been getting so many compliments, I'm terrifies someone is going to pull it off lol. This weekend I'm going to wash and DC and detangle again! I wish I could get this sew-in today but she only had an appointment for next week. I'm trying to be patient but this is the longest break I have taken in between sew-ins for 3 years!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 12, 2014)

I did a flexirod set on my sew in. The ends I may use my curling wand on bc they didn't curl right.


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Pretty!! I love using flexis on my weave! 

I will be joining you ladies pretty soon! I just placed my order from Studio4HairATL.

I got the Brazilian Curly closure 14', 16' bundle, and 18' bundle.

I used the VIRGO coupon code and saved $76, I'm in love already based off of that lolol! Can't wait to see it! 

I really wanted to get a protective style bc I'm tired of doing my hair, but I also just booked a trip to the Bahamas for October so of course, I want to put my hair away for that!


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did a flexirod set on my sew in. The ends I may use my curling wand on bc they didn't curl right.



Looks very pretty!


----------



## ezina (Sep 12, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> Made my weave appointment for next week. I'm so excited!!! Have been wearing a wig for 2 weeks and though I have been getting so many compliments, I'm terrifies someone is going to pull it off lol. This weekend I'm going to wash and DC and detangle again! *I wish I could get this sew-in today but she only had an appointment for next week. I'm trying to be patient but this is the longest break I have taken in between sew-ins for 3 years!!*



hairqueenny

Wow, you're like sew-in queen! Since you've been in sew-ins for so long, how have they benefited you? What are the pros and cons? Have you experienced thinning, breakage? How have your edges kept up? What type of sew-ins do you usually get? Full? Leave-out? Partial? What do you think of nets? And finally, how much length have you retained in sew-ins?

Sorry, I'm just so curious as I may make sew-ins my go-to protective style for the next 6-12 months, and I'm nervous about ruining all this growth I already have since I decided to stop relaxing. I also noticed you didn't answer any of the challenge questions...hehe, I promise I'm not a stalker.... or am I...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 12, 2014)

ezina said:


> @hairqueenny
> 
> Wow, you're like sew-in queen! Since you've been in sew-ins for so long, how have they benefited you? What are the pros and cons? Have you experienced thinning, breakage? How have your edges kept up? What type of sew-ins do you usually get? Full? Leave-out? Partial? What do you think of nets? And finally, how much length have you retained in sew-ins?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just so curious as I may make sew-ins my go-to protective style for the next 6-12 months, and I'm nervous about ruining all this growth I already have since I decided to stop relaxing. I also noticed you didn't answer any of the challenge questions...hehe, I promise I'm not a stalker.... or am I...



Yes, I have been wearing sew-ins as a protective style for a long time. When I started my hair was VERY damaged and my new stylist at the time told me to get a full head with minimal leave out instead of the in between tracks I went to her for. She had to cut off a lot of my hair to around my ear because of the damage. So while wearing the weaves, I decided it didn't make sense to relax my hair and started cutting my relaxed ends in between installs. My hair was finally growing and looking healthy after years of never getting past shoulder length. I had an episode where my edges decided to leave me . It was due to postpartum and I used a different stylist who braided my edges way too tight. I used the Jane Carter's scalp serum and they basically came right back.

I LOVE the versatility of weave via styles and colors. I change my hair color with just about every install! I honestly haven't experienced thinning but had some breakage when I would leave out some of my hair because of the constant heat for blending. So, I started using closures 85% of the time. Maybe like 3 installs with closure and then one without, usually in the cooler months. I never had an install with a net so I can't give my opinion on that. I am currently grazing APL and posted a picture in the APL/BSL challenge thread. This is the longest my hair has ever been and I am a slow grower.

I think it's important to pay close attention to your hair while wearing the installs and treat it. I can't lie, I didn't always do this but plan on starting now. If your hair does not like it then stop immediately. My hair likes to be left alone. It does not like to be manipulated often and grows best when protected. Sorry this post was so long but I wanted to answer all your questions. I'm sorry I didn't answer the challenge questions, I think it will be best to answer them when I get the install no?? I will post the starting pic that day! Promise


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Ladies,
Took my sew-in out thursday night. Dont think I'll be getting another one any time soon. I couldnt wait to wash my hair so I didnt detangle first. I did prepoo with vatika oil and SM noni & monoi smooth & repair rinse out conditioner but it was still a matted, tangled mess. 

I used an AVJ, hemp oil spritz to detangle but I had to sit for hours and pull each strand out of the knots. It was exausting!  Im gonna wig it for a while so I'll have to bow out gracefully. 

I will try to do a good LC pic next week when I do my TU. Hopefully a retained a little bit.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## yodie (Sep 12, 2014)

Jumping back in this challenge.  I had a full sew in, but its way too much for my edges.  I've been wearing my hair for the last two weeks and I'm already doing too much just trying to figure out a good protective style and look decent. At this rate I'll lose all the progress I made by wearing an install April - Aug.  So, I'm going to track up the back and wear just the top and sides out until June.  I'm too self conscious with a wig right now, so I'm going straight for the tracks. 

Just ordered from Extensions Plus tonight and next week I'll track it back up until June.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 12, 2014)

Going to wash my hair tonight. 

My scalp is TRIPPIN right now, so I have to get it under control. I'm going I try ACV. 

But since I have to go for a run tomorrow... IGH I dunno lol.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm reading that some of you have irritated or itchy scalp....what are some things you're doing to manage it? I just tried an Aloe Vera Gel/Coconut Oil on my scalp and breathed deeply. Lol.

Have any of you all think allergies could be a cause? I've been weaving it up off and on for over a year and my allergies have been out of control all week....accompanied by my itchy scalp.  I'm just curious if anyone else have experienced anything like that.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 12, 2014)

^^^ actually I was just thinking about this (washed my leave out but not the rest of my scalp)... I dunno what it is actually. I don't think it's the hair itself. I have oiled my scalp though and used a spray with peppermint which cools it down for a little bit. 

This happened the last time I wore a weave though and after 2 weeks it was fine except right before it was time to wash. 

So I really do think I just need to wash my hair/scalp... I've just been lazy lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 12, 2014)

I COULD be allergies though and the outside is causing this scalp of mine to act a fool. 

Side bar: I cut the weave a little bit. It was too much of a difference between the two textures so now that the 22 is more like a 20, it looks better (minus these ends I cut a little too bluntly but oh well lol)


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 13, 2014)

This weave makes me think that all I really want is full APL. It's a tad past that and it feels sooo long to me.
I washed and DCed in the shower today, then blowdried and flatironed. It's too cold to wash and go so I will likely be wear it straight more often.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 13, 2014)

Been in a sew in for the last 3 weeks and will be wearing weaves until Next June..... I'm over my hair


----------



## atlien11 (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never worn a full sew in weave so I probably have no business being in this thread but I'm curious as to how you ladies wash your hair?

I hear so many complaints about people who can't/don't wash it because they can't get to their scalp OR those who do wash but have the mildew smell bc they can't get their hair to dry underneath. Id like to pass this knowledge on of possible. Thanks!


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 13, 2014)

atlien11 said:


> I've never worn a full sew in weave so I probably have no business being in this thread but I'm curious as to how you ladies wash your hair?  I hear so many complaints about people who can't/don't wash it because they can't get to their scalp OR those who do wash but have the mildew smell bc they can't get their hair to dry underneath. Id like to pass this knowledge on of possible. Thanks!


 atlien11 I slather DC on my braids then I put diluted shampoo in a spray bottle and I cleanse my scalp that way. I just make sure to rinse it out thoroughly. 
Honestly I let it air dry and I don't ever have a problem with it drying. Maybe my hair just dries quickly cause it dries in a few hours and I never even sit under the dryer.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 13, 2014)

I use diluted conditioners right on the braids, acv...even a shampoo if it's really needed. I lift the hair to get in between the braids and to my scalp. I've never had a problem air drying or mildew and I've only done full weaves with closure.


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 14, 2014)

So I was able to get squeezed in for an appointment yesterday for a sew in and I'm officially in this challenge. 

Current length or starting pic:  






Challenge goal: The stylist says I'm MBL but I thought I was grazing APL so I don't know lol. My main challenge is to keep a head full of healthy hair that keeps growing!

Length of commitment: 6 months but will probably extend

Weave style/install hair:  Full head install with minimal leave out for side part

Weave regimen: Wash and DC every two weeks. Moisturize scalp and braids every other day with oils 

Your top weave tip: don't get the braids too tight and still care for your hair underneath. Last night I was told by the stylist to consider getting a u-part wig made and installed because it can be taken off more often to treat my hair underneath and sewed down like an install. I'm considering doing this next and wanted to share this tip with you ladies. 

Heres are pics of my current install


----------



## BFeathers (Sep 14, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> So I was able to get squeezed in for an appointment yesterday for a sew in and I'm officially in this challenge.
> 
> Current length or starting pic:
> 
> ...




It looks just above APL to me but maybe that's because with the robe I can't see your neck to gauze the length from there.

The install hair is so pretty. What hair is it?


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 14, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> It looks just above APL to me but maybe that's because with the robe I can't see your neck to gauze the length from there.  The install hair is so pretty. What hair is it?



Thanks that's what I have been saying grazing APL. I thought I was going crazy. The hair is actually old Indique pure wavy hair that I reused. Thanks!


----------



## atlien11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Rocky91 intellectualuva

Thank you for the insight. Maybe its the humid Georgia weather...

My hair takes a long time to dry, even overnight, its still damp when i wake up. I have a friend who went on vacation and tried to wash the salt water out of her full sew in. It was very stinky by the time she got back to atlanta because she said it still wasnt dry after three days...She was worried that sitting under a dryer for 2+ hours would dry out her hair and her installed hair.

Lets just say her man wasnt happy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning ladies. I did another flexi rod set last night. I only put in 9 flexirods this time and added Carol Daughters pudding. My weave feels great. Nice and soft and the curls came out nice and tight. 
This is after I removed the rollers.





After I styled


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in a new weave as of last week. I feel like she did it tighter this time than other times which is annoying but other than that it's fine. 
I'm planning not to do my first wash for another week

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 15, 2014)

Gonna wash tomorrow... For real this time. 

Plus I keep making myself worried when I scratch my hair. I've probably scratched up half of my follicles. 

So it's time to get this hair washed! Woo hoooo I'm excited!

Plan on using diluted "I Love Juicy" shampoo and Trader Joe's TTT conditioner. I also feel like I'm going to deep condition too. At least superbly oil my scalp and get this hair moisturized. Can't let my real hair act up.


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 16, 2014)

I had a dream that I took my sew in out... 4 more weeks y'all.. 4 more until this sew in comes out


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Good morning ladies. I did another flexi rod set last night. I only put in 9 flexirods this time and added Carol Daughters pudding. My weave feels great. Nice and soft and the curls came out nice and tight. This is after I removed the rollers.  After I styled



That's so pretty. What size flexirods are you using?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I had a dream that I took my sew in out... 4 more weeks y'all.. 4 more until this sew in comes out



Lol you crazy girl...hahaha


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2014)

hairqueenny said:


> That's so pretty. What size flexirods are you using?



Girl I couldn't tell you the size but I use the orange, red, two different blue ones, and purple. I'm sorry i don't have the original packaging they came in. I did get them from CVS though and the purple from BSS a long time ago.

Eta- forgot about the pink ones I have too lol


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl I couldn't tell you the size but I use the orange, red, two different blue ones, and purple. I'm sorry i don't have the original packaging they came in. I did get them from CVS though and the purple from BSS a long time ago.



Ok I have the blue and purple ones so I can estimate the sizes. Thanks, I will give this a try!


----------



## ezina (Sep 16, 2014)

My scalp has finally stopped feeling like it's on fire! I noticed this a few days ago. I still get itchies here and there but nothing compared to the torture of just last week. I don't think I can credit my use of my castor oil, olive oil, and tea tree oil (a few drops) mix as the reason because I only put that around the perimeters of my scalp since since getting to the rest of my scalp was rendered nearly impossible with the net underneath the weave. 

Anywho, I did some research and found out that the net was actually the culprit of my unfortunate suffering. For many people, when it touches the scalp, they get severe itchies. I guess the net has loosened somewhat from my hair growing out, or from the humidity puffing up the braids underneath (and thus the puffed-up braids acted as a protective barrier between the scalp and net), or perhaps the tension from me combing/brushing the weave. Also, it's now much easier than before to access my scalp because the sew-in is no longer tightly press against my head. I feared washing my hair due to difficulty of accessing my scalp, but now I look forward to my first wash with this sew-in. Yay! I think I can keep this sew-in for the full 8-10 weeks I originally aimed for.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 16, 2014)

ezina it's funny you mention the net as the culprit because I feel like the thread is the culprit of my itchies! So I'm hoping washing makes mine itch less too because it'll loosen up the thread some. 

Can y'all tell I'm excited to wash? Lol


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 16, 2014)

Question for you ladies that wear your sew ins for 12-14 weeks, especially for those texlaxed or relaxed...Do you do a protein conditioner the initial wash? I have soo much new growth and my hair is course. confused and dry and I usually do a good clarifying wash and moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Sep 16, 2014)

FemmeFatale, I am natural, but I hope this helps. I keep my sew ins for 12 weeks. When I take it down, I prepoo with an oil to soften my hair. I wash first with a moisturizing shampoo, then I clarify. I do a protein treatment (Dudley DRC) and follow with a moisturizing DC. I usually get a new sew in the next day.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 16, 2014)

Adonia1987 said:


> FemmeFatale, I am natural, but I hope this helps. I keep my sew ins for 12 weeks. When I take it down, I prepoo with an oil to soften my hair. I wash first with a moisturizing shampoo, then I clarify. I do a protein treatment (Dudley DRC) and follow with a moisturizing DC. I usually get a new sew in the next day.



Thanks! I'm worried about how my hair will react to the protein treatment with two different textures going on..I use Joico K Pak


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 17, 2014)

Washed my hair. 

Why do my braids take FOREVER to dry?!

Oh and be careful when just oiling your scalp. Of course my oil has peppermint EO in it (along with tea tree and rosemary... But a healthy dose of peppermint)... And of course it dropped onto my face... Into my right eye! Ohemgee LMBO! I was like... This ain't right! So I had to stop diffusing, wash out my eyeball and then continue the whole  hair drying/braids drying process. I was under my bonnet dryer (after diffusing) for a good 45 minutes on high hear, high speed...

I still think my hair is damp -_____-


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 17, 2014)

Took my weave out it was a mess.  The hair and the weave itself.  I had Brazilian curly from Hairareus installed and it was just tragic.  The hairstylist which I'll never go to EVER again just had tracks showing and it was just all wrong.  There goes me ever trying to wear curly hair EVER again after that fail.  I had it in for 2 weeks. I hate I wasted money but I wasn't happy. 

I found someone else and her weaves look VERY natural.  I brought some Indian wavy hair.  I will get it put in on Saturday!! I want to keep it in at least until December.


----------



## kandegirl (Sep 18, 2014)

Guess I'll make a contribution... Hopefully I'm APL after this weave or by the end of the year.

Curly sew-in (installed by me) #Idothis! 
Only an inch of my hair out across the front perimeter. Installed using the flip-over method.

I've had it in approx. 5 weeks. It's coming down in a few days to give my hair a rest before my relaxer and trim ( Sept.28th) Cutting hair for the fall equinox

Excuse the mirror...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2014)

kandegirl said:


> Guess I'll make a contribution... Hopefully I'm APL after this weave or by the end of the year.
> 
> Curly sew-in (installed by me) #Idothis!
> Only an inch of my hair out across the front perimeter. Installed using the flip-over method.
> ...



You look beautiful. What's the specs on the hair please and thanks!


----------



## ezina (Sep 18, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> ezina it's funny you mention the net as the culprit because I feel like the thread is the culprit of my itchies! So I'm hoping washing makes mine itch less too because it'll loosen up the thread some.
> 
> Can y'all tell I'm excited to wash? Lol



Hmmm...the thread is another big possibility. Whatever it is, I thank the hair gods it stopped!


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 19, 2014)

Checking in...

I took out my install, clarified, and did a really good deep conditioning on my hair. 

I am getting my hair installed this evening. I'm going to finally try Coarse Yaki hair from Kinkycurlyyaki.com; we'll see how that goes. 

My hair felt really dry after this install; I'm going to try and moisturize it a little bit better this time around. After this coming install, I will go to a salon to get my hair steam treated and trimmed and then I'll proceed with another sew in thereafter. I loved that kinky curly hair so much that I might revisit that one again!


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 19, 2014)

I got a new install 2 days ago.  Its Mercys Mongolian Kinky Curly.  I LOOOVE it.  I'm natural and my previous 2 installs were malaysian and remy curly both with closures.  I have a U shaped leave out and its blends amazingly. I don't plan on going back to straight weaves for a while.
In other news I hate getting new installs, I always feel like I have the flu for the next couple of days with the facial pressure, headaches, etc.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you have a picture Wanderland?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 19, 2014)

Wanderland said:


> I got a new install 2 days ago.  Its Mercys Mongolian Kinky Curly.  I LOOOVE it.  I'm natural and my previous 2 installs were malaysian and remy curly both with closures.  I have a U shaped leave out and its blends amazingly. I don't plan on going back to straight weaves for a while.
> In other news I hate getting new installs, I always feel like I have the flu for the next couple of days with the facial pressure, headaches, etc.



This hair is amazing. I bought this hair for my daughter back in June and I installed it in July and it's beautiful. We just took it out like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 19, 2014)

Wanderland said:


> I got a new install 2 days ago.  Its Mercys Mongolian Kinky Curly.  I LOOOVE it.  I'm natural and my previous 2 installs were malaysian and remy curly both with closures.  I have a U shaped leave out and its blends amazingly. I don't plan on going back to straight weaves for a while.
> In other news I hate getting new installs, I always feel like I have the flu for the next couple of days with the facial pressure, headaches, etc.




Yes girl! I think Mongolian Kinky Curly hair is a natural-hair girl's dream!!! I felt the same way that I really didn't want to go back to straight hair again, lol. Soon as I finish using up my straight extensions, I'm hopping right back to the curly hair! And it wasn't as high maintenance as I thought it was going to me.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 20, 2014)

I made a month in my sew in on the 16th!!!
1 month down 2 to go. This is new for me.
Back in my weave wearing days, I'd usually reach week 6 and i'm ready for the takedown.

Yesterday I washed and DC.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 20, 2014)

Soooooo 

I had to take down my hair earlier than planned.  I had a horrible allergic reaction to something I ate and I need full access to my hair/scalp to treat myself.  

I kept thinking it was the weather, but nope. Anyway, I'll be back in the game in about 2 weeks after my next appt.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey everyone!!
Okay whoa. Life has really kept me way too busy to be concerned with my hair. I used to struggle to get to five weeks. 
I'm approaching week 8 now, and I'm still going strong. I was going to get it tightened up and go for another month. I think instead I will take it down at week 10, take a week off to DC and give my hair TLC, then reinstall.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone getting new cute styles for fall?
I think I may cut this hair into a bob and get slight ombré on the ends. I'm bored with my hair!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 23, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Anyone getting new cute styles for fall? I think I may cut this hair into a bob and get slight ombré on the ends. I'm bored with my hair!



I've been thinking of if I want to... Partially because what if next summer I want long curls again? Then I've cut my hair and would need to buy new hair lol. I feel like I've spent too much on hair now anyway! So yeah... I might cut my straight weave into a bob if I get that one installed again sometime soon. 

Color is a good idea though since I don't want to color my own.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 23, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I've been thinking of if I want to... Partially because what if next summer I want long curls again? Then I've cut my hair and would need to buy new hair lol. I feel like I've spent too much on hair now anyway! So yeah... I might cut my straight weave into a bob if I get that one installed again sometime soon.  Color is a good idea though since I don't want to color my own.


Yes, I have the same dilemma!!!
I'm also debating whether this hair would make a sleek enough bob for me. I need it to be sleek. This hair has never been sleek after the first wash from the salon lol. I am just too lazy to get it straight.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 23, 2014)

I made an appointment to have my hair taken down on October 21st.  May leave my hair out for 2 to 3 weeks.  I can't decide.  Then will put it back up for the winter months.  Maybe a full I can't decide.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 24, 2014)

Question: how quickly do your anchor braids normally become loose?

I feel like this braid in the back is so loose already, but I don't think it's really because of growth because the rest of my braids aren't loose yet. Granted, hair grows different speeds in different places, but yeah... About when so your braids feel loose?


----------



## ikandi87 (Sep 24, 2014)

ImanAdero when I install myself I can go two weeks before it loosens but im not a braider but the girl u was doing mine did a awesome job. My hair didn't loosen til about week 6. Its prbly the foundation.  Do u have fine or silky hair around ur edges?


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 25, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> ImanAdero when I install myself I can go two weeks before it loosens but im not a braider but the girl u was doing mine did a awesome job. My hair didn't loosen til about week 6. Its prbly the foundation.  Do u have fine or silky hair around ur edges?



My hair IS finer in my nape than other areas. I guess I'm just surprised because the same girl braided it as the last time I had a weave, so I didn't think it would become loosened so soon. 

On another note. No way in HAYLE in lasting 12 weeks in this weave lol. So I'm cutting back to 10. Heck, maybe even 8. 

3 weeks down and already counting :-(


----------



## ikandi87 (Sep 25, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> My hair IS finer in my nape than other areas. I guess I'm just surprised because the same girl braided it as the last time I had a weave, so I didn't think it would become loosened so soon.
> 
> On another note. No way in HAYLE in lasting 12 weeks in this weave lol. So I'm cutting back to 10. Heck, maybe even 8.
> 
> 3 weeks down and already counting :-(



I would ask her to tighten the loose areas up. Idk know how u feel about doing that tho. I would worry about the nape too much if u dont wear ur hair up.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oay ladies, I'm back in the challenge. I installed my sew in on* 9/18.*

Because my edges are under construction, I did not end up doing the closure install. My stylist left a generous amount of my perimeter out so I can babysit them and take care of them daily. We'll see how it goes. I did install Coarse Yaki hair from KCY...this is my first time trying coarse yaki hair. THis will minimize the need for me to flat iron my leave out often.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Oay ladies, I'm back in the challenge. I installed my sew in on 9/18.
> 
> Because my edges are under construction, I did not end up doing the closure install. My stylist left a generous amount of my perimeter out so I can babysit them and take care of them daily. We'll see how it goes. I did install Coarse Yaki hair from KCY...this is my first time trying coarse yaki hair. THis will minimize the need for me to flat iron my leave out often.



Looks really nice and I love the texture. Yes this will help you with your edges and baby them back to health.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looks really nice and I love the texture. Yes this will help you with your edges and baby them back to health.




Thank you!


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 26, 2014)

I want to join the party !

Current length or starting pic:

Picture attached. After the trim my bangs measure 15 inches and my crown is 17 inches.

Challenge goal:

4 inches

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)

9 months.. but I'm actually weaving for a full year.

Weave style/install hair: 

Senghori Shells Natural Rhythms 1B/ 18 inches.  Installed 9/13/2014.

Weave regimen:

Moisturize 3x a week
Shampoo and Deep Condition every 2 weeks
Flat iron leave out after each wash... no touch ups between washes
Take Down at 8 weeks
Re-install a week later


Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)

Don't have the anchor braids done too tightly
Take your time during takedown (you don't want to lose all of your progress at the end of the install)
Don't neglect your own hair... continue to mositurize, shampoo and condition.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 26, 2014)

loulou82, your hair looks great! Glad to have you join. 
Smiley79, love the install! It blends well.


I'm trying to see if I can get my tracks tightened tomorrow. I think I'll get it cut too. I think I can do another month without any problems.


----------



## ceecy29 (Sep 26, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> I want to join the party !
> 
> Current length or starting pic:
> 
> ...



loulou82 Hello fellow reniece&co'er!!! lol! I will join this challenge hopefully in 2 weeks when I get my install.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> I want to join the party !
> 
> Current length or starting pic:
> 
> ...



Your install is gorgeous!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's pics of today's flexirod set. All I put in the hair and my hair was some cantu shea butter leave in. I'm truly enjoying this sew in. I love the heatless styles I can do and it's so simple.


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 26, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> @HairPleezeGrow Pretty!! I love using flexis on my weave!
> 
> I will be joining you ladies pretty soon! I just placed my order from Studio4HairATL.
> 
> ...


 

Recieved my hair yesterday! There was a delay with my shipment bc of customs.....

I got the above closure and bundles but I'm a little nervous that it won't be enough! These bundles are a little light. So I was thinkin about ordering another bundle just to make sure it will be full like I want it. But I don't know which length I should order. A friend suggested getting another 16' but idk. I have to make a decision soon, most likely will order by the end of the day, just to make sure it arrives in enough time for me to get my hair done for my trip! Help!


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 26, 2014)

loulou82 love your install. I really want to try that hair next. 
Also, what are anchor braids?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Recieved my hair yesterday! There was a delay with my shipment bc of customs.....
> 
> I got the above closure and bundles but I'm a little nervous that it won't be enough! These bundles are a little light. So I was thinkin about ordering another bundle just to make sure it will be full like I want it. But I don't know which length I should order. A friend suggested getting another 16' but idk. I have to make a decision soon, most likely will order by the end of the day, just to make sure it arrives in enough time for me to get my hair done for my trip! Help!



Ooooh can't wait to see pics. Can you show us what the hair looks like?  I'd say yes order another bundle just in case. You would rather have more than you need then not enough. I would go with another 18".


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 26, 2014)

<--- closure
 <--- 16
 < -- 18

I unwrapped the bundles last night and the hair is soft and I like the curl to it. No shedding from what I could tell, although I will be sealing the wefts.

I think you're right about getting another 18' since the longer the hair, the lighter the bundle.

@HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> <--- closure
> <--- 16
> < -- 18
> 
> ...



This is some gorgeous hair!


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 26, 2014)

Am I the only one who hates how my scalp feels after I wash my sew in? That damp feeling.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 26, 2014)

I get mine done next week on Saturday.  I can't wait.   I have to dye the next two bundles I thought the color was a little too black so I found a really nice Dazzling Brown color.  I'm happy with the color and its great for a fall color.  

http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-col...ml#q=color&prefn1=brand&prefv1=DARKLV&start=5


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocky91 Thanks for the welcome!

ceecy29 Thank you! That rock wall is a dead giveaway huh. 

HairPleezeGrow Thanks! Your flexi rod set came out great. That's my go to style.

Smiley79 You should try it. I was thinking of ordering KCY but decided to go back to SS. My last batch lasted 2 installs before I turned it into a U part wig. For this current install I didn't split or seal the wefts... just clarified and conditoned the day off. Hopefully it holds up.


----------



## Kentmane (Oct 1, 2014)

Checking in ladies.

Had my install done on Saturday, 24, 20, 18 straight.
On the plus side, when my stylist saw my hair she said it had grown a lot in 8 weeks. My edges were also getting fuller.

I wanted something different, however it's a bit long than I expected!!! I am 5 2. But I do look good according to my teenage daughters ;-)

Oh well nice to look glamorous once in a while. I have to keep it in a bun at work.

But I am liking what it is doing for my hair i.e no manipulation = more growth


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 1, 2014)

Still haven't washed my hair...

I should probably get my life together lol.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 1, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> ceecy29 Thank you! That rock wall is a dead giveaway huh.



Haha!! loulou82 it was a few things but once I saw that shescentit, I was def. sure!!!

What are you using to moisturize your hair underneath?


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 1, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> <--- closure
> <--- 16
> < -- 18
> 
> ...



I have this same hair in for the last month and some. This was my first weave install in years. I ordered 4 bundles and a closer 16 18 20 22 and 24.. I colored the hair but I did not seal the weft because I didn't know I should've d one that. 
Funny story I did the microwave method and had an accident doing it so I melted the closer smh. 
The hair does shed but it was my fault for not sealing it. I will order more hair from them next time. 
My next install should be around November but I will be purchasing hair from Ali Queen hair Product. I heard their hair is really good but I want a Bob with Peruvian Body wave hair


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 1, 2014)

This is the hair but I need to cowash it


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 1, 2014)

ceecy29  rock wall... shescentit... we got some hawk eyes 'round here. I'm currently moisturizing with Komaza Care Coconut Curl Lotion and Komaza Care Shea Butter Lotion (then sealing with an oil mix). I'm almost out of both and will be switching to Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk. I'm doing a SSI BF haul and picking up the Curl Moist, Moisture Mist, Coco Cream LI and Cowash. The stylist said I need to focus on moisture.

Kerryann  You burned the closure. Oh no! I've heard good things about Ali's Queen too.

As for me, I washed on Sunday after 2 weeks and all was good. Too lazy to blow out my leave out so I rocked a turban style.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2014)

So I colored my hair last night (just the bottom portion kind of an "ombre" except I had no clue what I was doing as the hair was still sewn in lol. I tried to get some good pics but these were the best I could get. I also did my daughters hair last night and my sisters wig today.


----------



## kandegirl (Oct 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You look beautiful. What's the specs on the hair please and thanks!



hairpleezegroq, Thanks!

I don't get my mentions for some reason.

It was some curly beauty supply hair. Only lasted 4 weeks and that's only b/c I know how to strectch out hair. Tangled very badly.

I'll try any hair as long as it's the curl pattern I like and like how it feels.

Now it's relaxer time then back up into some virgin body wave hair I have (now this hair is over a year old).


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 3, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> ceecy29  rock wall... shescentit... we got some hawk eyes 'round here. I'm currently moisturizing with Komaza Care Coconut Curl Lotion and Komaza Care Shea Butter Lotion (then sealing with an oil mix). I'm almost out of both and will be switching to Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk. I'm doing a SSI BF haul and picking up the Curl Moist, Moisture Mist, Coco Cream LI and Cowash. The stylist said I need to focus on moisture.



loulou82 LHCFBI for real! 

Glad you mentioned komaza, I have a lot of that to use up and my R&Co stylist did emphasize moisture for me, as well, but I know they recommend a shescentit moisturizing spray and the njoy growth oil for sealing. So I will use up my komaza; I think I have califia moisturizing spray, shea butter lotion, jojoba lotion and their growth oil before moving on to the recommended products. 

10/9/14 can't come quick enough, excited to start this phase of my journey.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 3, 2014)

Getting my tracks tightened up and the hair cut tomorrow. We will see how short tho because doing a high bun has been super convenient. 
I am def getting some color tho, very bored with this color.

I really can't wait to take it out and find out I'm apl. That's what attracted me to weaves, reading old threads where ppl were like 2 installs got me to apl, skipped shoulder length. That's what I'm talking about. I have no patience  for in between lengths


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 3, 2014)

ceecy29

Is your appt on 10/9?
I really like the Califia Spray. I may pick that up too on BF.

I'm going to make my own sulfur based oil. I looked at NJoy oil's ingredients and I have all but two in my stash. It's not financially prudent of me to buy it when I can purchase the sublimed sulfur and make multiple batches for less.

Has anyone checked out kibibihair on Instagram?  She posted her 6 month sew in results and she retained all of her growth. Her hair looks great.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> ceecy29
> 
> Is your appt on 10/9?
> I really like the Califia Spray. I may pick that up too on BF.
> ...



Yes her hair is gorgeous! I hope I get that type of retention.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 4, 2014)

Washed and deep conditioned last night. I probably didn't get my scalp all that well because I just bent my head over in the tub and didn't take a whole shower.   

But I deep condition and this hair looks and feels so much better. I keep forgetting that I do have to treat this weave as I would my actual hair.   

I'm good about moisturizing my own hair, but I don't consistently Cowash the weave. Either way it feels much better than It had and I'm gonna just keep trying to moisturize more often. 

PS- I feel like I should have more "new growth" at 4 weeks, but I'll deal. I'm taking a hair skin and nails vitamin from Target... I'll finish the bottle and see what happens though.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Got my bob and it's super cute!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Got my bob and it's super cute!!



Where da pics?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 4, 2014)

My leave out hair has out grown my curly weave. Take down day is Oct 21 if I make it that long.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 5, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> ceecy29
> 
> Is your appt on 10/9?
> I really like the Califia Spray. I may pick that up too on BF.
> ...



Yeah loulou82 I get my sew in on that day. I had a wet assessment and blow out at my last visit. Our hair looks similar!!! 

I, too, have the ingredients to make a sulfur oil, but I'm just worried about the smell and wondering if Njoy somehow figured out how to mask it.

Just checked out Kibibihair and OMG!!!    That's all the motivation I need to stick to this. If I get antsy, I'll have her comparison picture as motivation to keep going.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I went to a wedding yesterday and styled my sew in with a curling wand (just a light curl). I just put my hair in bantu knots so stay tuned for my bko on Tuesday. 

The wand


View attachment 278777



View attachment 278779




Bkos



View attachment 278781


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 5, 2014)

Is there anything I can do? I have a loose track in the front. I scheduled for a take down in two weeks but its driving me nut.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 5, 2014)

Is there anything I can do? I have a loose track in the front. I scheduled for a take down in two weeks but its driving me nut.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Bun Mistress said:


> Is there anything I can do? I have a loose track in the front. I scheduled for a take down in tw weeks but its driving me nut.



Unless you know how to tighten it up yourself the only other thing would be to use a bobby pin.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 5, 2014)

Bobby pin it is. Will go on YouTube and try to figure this out.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Where da pics?


 wait...lemme take a selfie.  
Ima do it tomorrow when I don't look like a monster.


----------



## ikandi87 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bun Mistress said:


> Is there anything I can do? I have a loose track in the front. I scheduled for a take down in two weeks but its driving me nut.



A bobby pin will do for a few days but it will become annoying...trust me! You should just YT it. Its not that hard to patch it up with a needle and thread. Maybe ur stylist or a friend can help u out. hth


----------



## ezina (Oct 6, 2014)

5 weeks of wearing this weave and I'm starting to feel more comfortable with it. The record amount of shedding might have something to do with it. The sew-in hair looked too thick and bulky before (too many bundles) and now it's thinned a bit, though still a bit too thick for my taste. I washed it this morning and it's so soft.

I want to use a topical growth aid on my scalp as I want to end this year strong. However, the growth aid I bought has sulfur in it. The smell is mild but I have a partner who I definitely don't want thinking my hair stinks! I've asked him in a few occasions if he thought my weave smelled, but so far no smelliness (I'm paranoid about my scalp not being fully cleansed), but with this sulfur growth aid, I don't know...I'm on the fence with it. Has anyone used a sulfur based oil while wearing a sew in? Is it hard to wash out the smell?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 6, 2014)

I use one. No smell and Im sensitive.  If you are worried about smell target has hair perfumes


----------



## kupenda (Oct 7, 2014)

Im in! Saving my spot for my October 17th install. I need help with retention, especially inn the colder months. I also have a section of breakage that I am babying to get it back to its original glory. Its my kinkiest texture and im still learning how to love it just right.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 7, 2014)

Challenge goal: To hide my hair from the stresses of manipulation and Old Man Winter, and to give my wack patch the love and rest it needs to grow back healthy

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months) I will commit to 6 months. I plan to be past APL and rapidly approaching BSB by the time I come out in March, my bday month!

Weave style/install hair: I have some leftover BSS straight hair in 10 inches that im going to use and later cut into a bob. After that im ordering some kinky hair or Kinky Straight hair 

Weave regimen: After installation, massage scalp twice weekly with coconut and tea tree oil to cut down on itching/bacteria etc and moisturize with braid spray as needed

Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past): no idea! I dont wear weaves often so im hoping for good results and to make this a more common thing ie weave/wig every winter 


Starting length: APL in the back, collarbone/APL on the sides, bangs at jaw


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

Alright ladies here's my bko results...


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 7, 2014)

That looks amazing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

Bun Mistress said:


> That looks amazing.



Thanks!


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a bad habit of playing with my base braids and the thread lol. 
MU feel like I'm only going to make it  o 8 weeks. 

It's still easy, I'll probably co-wash Thursday... But I miss my real hair... Weaves are great! I love it... But right now I've realized I'm counting down the weeks lol. 

(I also want to wear my hair out for homecoming...)

Anywho, 5 weeks down... MAYBE 5 more to go lol. Definitely not 7 more to go lol.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 8, 2014)

Ten weeks down, 18 days to go until take down and my scalp is free!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 8, 2014)

I got my sew-in done last Wednesday.  I won't be going back to the person that did it. I don't like in house salons and it was a distance.  My sew-in its okay but because they didn't use a net and my hair is soft and I sweat in it from working out I don't think it will last for a full two months. I'm now trying to get it cut shorter because I don't think they knew how to cut.  I really don't like long weaves and long hair if its not my own.(too much work).  I may just do a bob for my next sew-in because it was the easiest for me.


----------



## mzpurp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey ladies!!

I will be getting my hair done tomorrow evening and I can't wait!!! 

So ready to put this hair away!!


----------



## hairqueenny (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey, I'm checking in! I know it has been a while but we are still going strong and holding up. I have been having problems with my leave out though. My hair is puffing up every chance it gets and not staying straight after being flat ironed. To avoid flat ironing every day, I alternate using flexirods and just putting my hair in a ponytail. Next install will be with a closure!


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 8, 2014)

Sew-in installed. ONYC relaxed 14 inches. 
I love it. I'll try to post a photo later.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 8, 2014)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I got my sew-in done last Wednesday.  I won't be going back to the person that did it. I don't like in house salons and it was a distance.  My sew-in its okay but because they didn't use a net and my hair is soft and I sweat in it from working out I don't think it will last for a full two months. I'm now trying to get it cut shorter because I don't think they knew how to cut.  I really don't like long weaves and long hair if its not my own.(too much work).  I may just do a bob for my next sew-in because it was the easiest for me.



My suggestion is to not wash your hair while you have the install and take it out, once it becomes unbearable. I had a horrible experience due to my hair being soft and the beautician not using a net. My hair became tangled under the weave and I had cut out knots. Good luck though!  I hope your experience is better than mine.


----------



## mzpurp (Oct 10, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I will be getting my hair done tomorrow evening and I can't wait!!!
> 
> So ready to put this hair away!!



Got my hair done last night! 



I'll come back later to post the deets!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 10, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Got my hair done last night!
> 
> I'll come back later to post the deets!



Gorgeous! More pics please and yes deets. I'm really feeling this style.


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow 

Great BKO. I can't seem to get those right.

I'm 4 weeks in with my install. So far so good but what had happened was I'm too lazy to blow out and flat iron my leave out  so I've been rocking head wraps for 2 weeks. I've cowashed my leave out and moisturized my braids every 2 days though so my hair is doing well.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 11, 2014)

Why do I consistently decide to start washing my/this hair late at night? I'm about to start now at 10pm est... Like whet?

Not to mention I'm gonna have to dry it... Lawdt. Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 11, 2014)

^^lol you better than me.
I dc'ed mine today, and flatironed. I think it looks good!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay... Sitting under this dryer...

I think 8 weeks will be long enough. So yeah... I know this is a challenge, but I am definitely not in it to win it lol. 

I like having a sew in thread though, so I'm gonna keep posting in here anyway lol.


----------



## ezina (Oct 12, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Okay... Sitting under this dryer...
> 
> I think 8 weeks will be long enough. So yeah... I know this is a challenge, but I am definitely not in it to win it lol.
> 
> I like having a sew in thread though, so I'm gonna keep posting in here anyway lol.



I'm going back and forth between taking off my sew-in next week (at the 6 week mark) or next month. I really can't take the monotony of a sew-in! However, the low maintenance is awesome. Ugh. Decisions!

Hats off to all you ladies who can stay in a sew-in for months with ease (and this is coming from someone who transitioned for 2 and a half years!)


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 12, 2014)

I couldn't take it anymore, I had my sister take my weave out last night.  This was eerk eleven,  the weave was becoming high maintenance.


----------



## ikandi87 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ive been lurker even tho I neva got my sew-in. Smh First it was the weather, then I didnt have the time. I couldn't decide on the type of hair or style. Then for a month I tried braided styles but I digress! I ordered my hair last week and it should be here by this week. Ill prbly install it a week before Halloween. Ill do a one week update with all the deets!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Great BKO. I can't seem to get those right.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks in with my install. So far so good but what had happened was I'm too lazy to blow out and flat iron my leave out  so I've been rocking head wraps for 2 weeks. I've cowashed my leave out and moisturized my braids every 2 days though so my hair is doing well.



Thanks!   those head wraps are cute!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2014)

ms.blue said:


> Is it too late to join?



Welcome!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2014)

Still going strong with my sew in! It poured yesterday morning while I was out and needless to say my leave out curled itself right up lol. I just pinned that ish up and kept it moving.


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks HairPleezeGrow.  I'm getting my sew in tomorrow.   I'm going to do this until the summer of 2015 hopefully.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 12, 2014)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I think I may do this.  My cousin, who finished cosmetology school in NC, was gracious enough to sew my weave in for free and did a damn good job!  She asked me to bring my hair and to come to the shop when I got there and she'd hook me up. You think I didn't?  She washed,deep conditioned, trimmed my ends, blew it out lightly and proceeded to cornrow.  The women in the shop were impressed because they were asking why am I getting a weave when I have so much hair.  It was in the 100s temperature wise and my hair had shrunken prior to, so....  I used my Extensions Plus Zig Zag Curly and I am impressed. She is my new weave hairstylist. Of course, I will be a paying one.  It took four hours and I am extremely happy.  ETA: I forgot to mention that I will be travelling to NC to get my hair done by her, and that I spray my scalp with nu gro moisturizing spray. I use mixed chicks leave in on this hair when wet.  I have no problems with my edges in terms if breakage, as I keep them moisturized as well. I've had my weave for three weeks now and already have close to an inch. I plan to wear it until October.  I will rock them for a year until my natural hair grows to mid back length!  HHG



Where in NC? I'm in SC and will drive for a good affordable weave.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd like to join. I'll do 4-6 weeks at a time (If I continue to self-install) for the remainder of my year transition. Will come back later to post my stats.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 12, 2014)

Ladies/

I'm taking a sew in out after three months tonight...


Can I just do the terressentials mud wash? Or do I need to clarify first?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Ladies/
> 
> I'm taking a sew in out after three months tonight...
> 
> Can I just do the terressentials mud wash? Or do I need to clarify first?



I would clarify just to make sure you get everything. If you don't have any build up just use the mud wash.


----------



## mzpurp (Oct 13, 2014)

Current length or starting pic: Collar bone length

Challenge goal: APL

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months): 3 months but may extend longer

Weave style/install hair: Full sew-in w/ closure (Studio4HairATL 14" Brazilian Curly Closure, 16", and 2 18" bundles)

Weave regimen: Oil scalp and perimeter weekly, wash hair every 2 or 3 weeks. Keep hair moisturized underneath weave.

Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past): Make sure your braids aren't too tight under install and keep your hair moisturized.

Date of install: 10/09/14.

Thoughts on this hair so far: I like it, nice and soft, minimal shedding.  The only thing I don't really like is the closure.  Its like it's curly hair but not the same as the curly. The hair feels kind of dry, so I may take it off before I leave for my trip this weekend, still deciding on that.


----------



## mzpurp (Oct 13, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Current length or starting pic: Collar bone length
> 
> Challenge goal: APL
> 
> ...






Pic of my hair the day after I got it done. I put this headband around my head because I was being lazy and didn't want to fool with the closure lol!


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 13, 2014)

Checking in....thinking of taking my install out this week though. Unfortunately, I can't find anyone to do an install with closure, down here in S. Fla, who isn't charging $175 or more. smh.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 13, 2014)

So instal out Im grazing nsl/mbl. May be full by the end of the year. Ends look good. Will try for pics later today


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in!!! Got my sew-in on 10/9/2014

What's an easy way to post photos? It's been a while!!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 13, 2014)

Took my 14 week sew in out... 

So much shed hair..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2014)

This is going to be an interesting night...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.



View attachment 279703



View attachment 279705



View attachment 279707



View attachment 279709



View attachment 279711


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 14, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Took my 14 week sew in out...  So much shed hair..



Wooooooooooo!!!! You probably got some awesome growth!


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 14, 2014)

ceecy29 said:


> I'm in!!! Got my sew-in on 10/9/2014
> 
> What's an easy way to post photos? It's been a while!!!



ceecy29
I was just about to ask you about your install.  Deets on the hair please. 

I upload the file as an attachment from my desktop.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 14, 2014)

Current length or starting pic:

*See attached pics 
*
Challenge goal:

*Retain all that I grow. Get to MBL and beyond.*

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)

*I plan to go for as long as I can stand it and afford. I'll start with 6 months and see how my hair does.*

Weave style/install hair: 

*Kinky curly, mostly hair that looks like mine and blends well. For my current install, I have in hair from curlzworld. But I'm saving up for some onychair. I decided to start out with something cheaper and see if I can deal.

Loving my install so far. It looks like my real hair and blends so well. Picture #3 is the hair freshly installed with out manipulation. I currently have it styled in a twist out.*

Weave regimen:

*Moisturize every 2 days with califia moisturizing spray and oil with the komaza oil I have on hand. Wash and dc with diluted shampoo & conditioner every 2 weeks. Take down and re-install every 2 months. My stylist will reassess upon take down and determine if I need to trim.*

Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)

*Give me a few months*


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a little bit of hair left out in front.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

ceecy29 said:


> I have a little bit of hair left out in front.



This looks so real. Very pretty


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This looks so real. Very pretty



Thank you, HPG! This is partly why it took me so long to take the plunge. I wanted a close enough match.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 14, 2014)

Starting pic 



 Challenge goal:  
 Transitioning so I don't have a length goal, just to protect for a while 

Length of time commitment:
9 months if I can find nice hair and/or a good beautician 
 (3 months, 6 months, 9 months) 

Weave style/install hair:  
Right now I have que bohemian curl- 12$ a pack 





Weave regimen
Spray with diluted conditioner daily, jbco on my edges daily, oil on my scalp ever over day, not sure how I'll wash. 


Your top weave tip: 
Never done a weave regimen for growth, but probably not to forget your real hair. 

(any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Starting pic
> 
> Challenge goal:
> Transitioning so I don't have a length goal, just to protect for a while
> ...



This is a very cute install.


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 14, 2014)

Great texture match ceecy29 and you're right, our hair looks very similar.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm so busy. I'm an awful challenge host   HPG, get outta my head! I was musing on a flexi set after my wash and DC but at 10 pm I was like nah son. Yours looks great!

Welcome to all new challengers!


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 14, 2014)

Officially decided on 8 weeks. 

I might try to turn this hair into a wig though... I just need to watch YouTube. 

I think I'm gonna rejoin yall come March or so... Maybe earlier with a bob. Definitely want a cute bob.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 14, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Wooooooooooo!!!! You probably got some awesome growth!


    I did But I need a trim. Do I have to get it straightened to get a trim?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I'm so busy. I'm an awful challenge host   HPG, get outta my head! I was musing on a flexi set after my wash and DC but at 10 pm I was like nah son. Yours looks great!
> 
> Welcome to all new challengers!



Thanks...girl you could've done the set and it would have been dry by now lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I did But I need a trim. Do I have to get it straightened to get a trim?



No you don't if you can find a stylist who trims natural hair. You could always do a blowout to get a trim. What ever you do make sure they only do a trim and not a major cut. Scissor happy stylist are the debil.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 15, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I did But I need a trim. Do I have to get it straightened to get a trim?


 I'm gonna disagree a bit with HPG. Unless you're going to someone who's like trained by dickey and does the coil by cool method, I'd recommend at least blowing it out.
I get my trims from chain salons cause all I need is a basic blunt cut. I go in with it bone straight, they ask me exactly how much to take off, and there are never any problems.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 15, 2014)

I either need new hair or I have to take a break with braids. The bob with the curly hair wasn't a good idea.  I only like it straight but I hate the work involved


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I'm gonna disagree a bit with HPG. Unless you're going to someone who's like trained by dickey and does the coil by cool method, I'd recommend at least blowing it out.
> I get my trims from chain salons cause all I need is a basic blunt cut. I go in with it bone straight, they ask me exactly how much to take off, and there are never any problems.



No...I believe we agreed lol. I said someone who does natural hair but I should have worded it to say specializes in trimming natural hair. Yes I agree with what you've said.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I either need new hair or I have to take a break with braids. The bob with the curly hair wasn't a good idea.  I only like it straight but I hate the work involved



Lol can you do a str8 bob next install?  Why don't you like it curly?


----------



## hunnychile (Oct 15, 2014)

I work at a natural hair salon so I can't have straight hair...I want a full head curly sew-in.

Any tips or suggestions for hair? Or closures?  I haven't had one for a few years and the last one I had could've been better


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 15, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I'm gonna disagree a bit with HPG. Unless you're going to someone who's like trained by dickey and does the coil by cool method, I'd recommend at least blowing it out. I get my trims from chain salons cause all I need is a basic blunt cut. I go in with it bone straight, they ask me exactly how much to take off, and there are never any problems.



I live in south Florida... So I'm not sure who can cut 4c hair... 

The last time I got a trim was when my hair was straightened and that was probably six months ago .   

I didn't want to put heat on my hair until New Years...

I'll go on you tube and learn how to dust


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 16, 2014)

Counting down! 2 weeks to go!

I know I can wear it in for longer... But I simply just want MY HAIR back!!! ::cries::

It still looks good though, especially since today I picked it out so it's REALLY a Diana Ross-ish! 

Plus I'm gonna feel bald when I take this hair out darn it... :-(


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> I work at a natural hair salon so I can't have straight hair...I want a full head curly sew-in.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions for hair? Or closures?  I haven't had one for a few years and the last one I had could've been better



Depends on what you're willing to spend.  There's a ton of different companies out there. Or you could just go with some BSS.  Check out BHM on the different vendors.


----------



## ikandi87 (Oct 16, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> I work at a natural hair salon so I can't have straight hair...I want a full head curly sew-in.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions for hair? Or closures?  I haven't had one for a few years and the last one I had could've been better



I just bought saga remy wet n wavy jerry curl...I havent install it yet but ive wet it straightened it about 3 times already I got no problems! 

Ill be back next week with deets...

For BSS hair ive heard great things about the Rain moisture

I dont wear curly hair that much but I would stay away from aliexpress and bohyme...have you visited BHM? Its pretty dead now but theres still some great info! hth!


Eta: Outre origin indian curly has the most realistic feel and look to it ive ever seen as long as ive been wearing weave! Its close to 3b or 3c hair...not kinky enough for my taste but beautiful none the less. ...but this is one ive never tried either. ..


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 16, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> I just bought saga remy wet n wavy jerry curl...I havent install it yet but ive wet it straightened it about 3 times already I got no problems!
> 
> Ill be back next week with deets...
> 
> ...



I can't wait to know where u got the hair and pix!


----------



## ezina (Oct 16, 2014)

I am strongly leaning towards removing my sew-in tomorrow.


----------



## ikandi87 (Oct 16, 2014)

ajargon02 said:


> I can't wait to know where u got the hair and pix!



I wont make u wait if u would like to know bc I got it at a steal!!! But I feel more comfortable recommending hair once its in my head...im promise by next week!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol can you do a str8 bob next install?  Why don't you like it curly?



I just felt it looked like a triangle. 
I took down my install yesterday, it was time. It's been up since august and even with tightening, I didn't want matting and tangling.
I washed last night, I'll likely DC tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 17, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> I work at a natural hair salon so I can't have straight hair...I want a full head curly sew-in.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions for hair? Or closures?  I haven't had one for a few years and the last one I had could've been better



Giiiiirllll.....good luck. I'm still shuddering over my last experience with kinky hair from kingme.com. that **** was soooo tangly.

i have heard good things from a few youtube people about mercy hair extensions. actually, i think someone in this thread used their hair. 

i'm 'ing thinking of how the salon would react if a worker ever showed up with straight hair. would they throw water on you or something?


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 17, 2014)

so now what? 
i think i am going to straighten and trim today just out of curiosity. I am still not interested in wearing my hair out as of yet, but I'm not ready to drop guap on another sew-in just yet. I love my stylist, but she is not cheap at all. 

I think I will temporarily take a break from sew-ins and wear some braids. my edges need a break from all the styling, both heat and just slicking them up to blend with curly. 

i'll still hang out with y'all. and i'll be getting a sew-in sooner rather than later. i think I'm also going to decrease the size of my leave-out.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 17, 2014)

Sew in is bright and early tomorrow morning! So im prepping tonight (went swimming this morning) with a gentle shampoo and DC with SM Manuka Honey and Darcys Pumpkin. Twist with coconut oil, prepoo overnight. I'll post pics of the sew in. Im just using up some cheap BSS hair ive had for awhile before I invest in some quality hair and maybe even some clip ins


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've moisturized and sealed only once since my sew in was installed. My scalp got real angry after that one session  I don't think I'm about this sew in life!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 18, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I just felt it looked like a triangle.
> I took down my install yesterday, it was time. It's been up since august and even with tightening, I didn't want matting and tangling.
> I washed last night, I'll likely DC tomorrow.



Oh okay...can't wait to see your new look.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 18, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I just felt it looked like a triangle.  I took down my install yesterday, it was time. It's been up since august and even with tightening, I didn't want matting and tangling. I washed last night, I'll likely DC tomorrow.



How long did you have the install in for?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 18, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Giiiiirllll.....good luck. I'm still shuddering over my last experience with kinky hair from kingme.com. that **** was soooo tangly.
> 
> i have heard good things from a few youtube people about mercy hair extensions. actually, i think someone in this thread used their hair.
> 
> i'm 'ing thinking of how the salon would react if a worker ever showed up with straight hair. would they throw water on you or something?



Yes I used Mercy's hair on my daughter and it's awesome. I'm going to get some for myself eventually one day lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 18, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> so now what?
> i think i am going to straighten and trim today just out of curiosity. I am still not interested in wearing my hair out as of yet, but I'm not ready to drop guap on another sew-in just yet. I love my stylist, but she is not cheap at all.
> 
> I think I will temporarily take a break from sew-ins and wear some braids. my edges need a break from all the styling, both heat and just slicking them up to blend with curly.
> ...



Have fun with your hair on your break. I've been definitely contemplating on taking my sew in out and give my hair a breather but then I fall in love with it all over again lol.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 18, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> How long did you have the install in for?


 I've had it in since about the second week of August so approximately 9 weeks with 1 tightening. Wow. That's a long time and it kinda flew by.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 19, 2014)

So I found someone on IG in my area who can do great sew ins from her photos.... do any of you ladies have recommendations for a nice grade of hair to use?  I have NO idea where to start, this is my first go round with weave etc.  Should I get a mid-grade brand since Im just seeing how I like a sew in anyway or should I go ahead and spend some nice money on the hair?  How many bundles do I need?  Sorry for all the queestions Im just so new to this and dont know where to start.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Oct 19, 2014)

Scalp hurts. Im gonna moisturize with Darcys Shea Butter and oil my scalp with Soultanicals Power to the Prepoo tonight. I like the ingredients better than Plait'num Roots


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I found someone on IG in my area who can do great sew ins from her photos.... do any of you ladies have recommendations for a nice grade of hair to use?  I have NO idea where to start, this is my first go round with weave etc.  Should I get a mid-grade brand since Im just seeing how I like a sew in anyway or should I go ahead and spend some nice money on the hair?  How many bundles do I need?  Sorry for all the queestions Im just so new to this and dont know where to start.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



How long do you plan to keep it in? If it's short term and you're not going to reuse the hair just get something for you to see how you like it. Are you getting a full sew in? What type of hair are you looking to get. Virgin hair the longer bundles tend to be thinner so you could get away with 3. If it's BSS hair 2 packs should be good enough.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2014)

Well my sew in came down today. I'm hoping to get new one Friday.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 19, 2014)

Sew in is starting to come undone lol. 

I just keep messing with it. It's not a construction issue... 

So over it! Lol. 

It really still looks good though... If I wanted to I could get t retightened and wear it another 4 weeks... I just can't though haha. 

And at least I've got my money's worth by this point!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How long do you plan to keep it in? If it's short term and you're not going to reuse the hair just get something for you to see how you like it. Are you getting a full sew in? What type of hair are you looking to get. Virgin hair the longer bundles tend to be thinner so you could get away with 3. If it's BSS hair 2 packs should be good enough.



HairPleezeGrow Thanks for responding!!!  I want to keep it in maybe for two months at a time?  Is that too long?  My homegirl suggested Alexander Remy for my first go round, she said two packs should cost around $170   but she said it's a good brand and I can reuse it, wash it, flat iron it, etc.  So I was thinking about trying that.

I want a little leave out in the front so it looks realistic, and I can just use flexi rods to get a wave/curl etc.  I want something shorter, 12-14 inches.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> HairPleezeGrow Thanks for responding!!!  I want to keep it in maybe for two months at a time?  Is that too long?  My homegirl suggested Alexander Remy for my first go round, she said two packs should cost around $170   but she said it's a good brand and I can reuse it, wash it, flat iron it, etc.  So I was thinking about trying that.
> 
> I want a little leave out in the front so it looks realistic, and I can just use flexi rods to get a wave/curl etc.  I want something shorter, 12-14 inches.



Then I'd say go for it. It seems reasonable for a 2 month install. The only thing is try to keep it in the full time so you don't waste your money. That's gr8 you found some hair you can reuse. Please post pics once you get it done . I'm sure it will come out lovely.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 20, 2014)

^^Thank you!!!It's gonna be so hard not to see my hair for two months, I've NEVER done that before but hopefully it will give my hair a much needed break.  Just gotta figure out how to DC, wash, oil my scalp etc (I'll search YouTube) so my hair stays healthy, especially since I workout 5x/week.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 20, 2014)

Well looks like I'll be removing my weave tonight.  Its really loose.  That's what I get for going with someone cheap to do it.  It only lasted for 2 1/2 weeks .  I think I'll just see what I can do with my own hair.  I'm tired of spending ALOT of $$ on hair and plus the hair stylist.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm taking mine out on Thursday. 

Some of the thread is loose (plus I keep playing with it lol, so I'm not helping)

But I cannot wait to get a good deep conditioning treatment! It's going to feel like heaven haha.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 20, 2014)

So I have the option to go to someone who charges $85 or someone who charges $125. I have NO idea what to do.... sigh. Both have nice pics on IG but of course pics don't tell the whole story.  Any suggestions?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I have the option to go to someone who charges $85 or someone who charges $125. I have NO idea what to do.... sigh. Both have nice pics on IG but of course pics don't tell the whole story.  Any suggestions?



You can ask them both for references of previous customers...you can ask them how many clients do they currently have as well as maybe ask to sit in on a sew in so you can see it, like the same day you have your appt see if you cam come early to see the person b4 you.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 20, 2014)

tapioca_pudding I paid $85 for mine and I didn't even get a good 2 weeks out of it.  That's a hard one to decide on because I'm sure its people out there that do good sew-ins for less than $100.  But most of  my experience has been that either they don't last very long, they don't know how to cut, style, or I end up having tracks showing because they didn't braid it right or didn't leave enough hair out.


----------



## ezina (Oct 20, 2014)

I took out my sew-in last week, which means that I've only been in it for 6 weeks. I don't think I want another one for a while. Currently, I'm working on getting  my natural curl pattern back from when I flat ironed my hair the day before I got my sew-in. Parts of my hair are hanging a little looser than I remember...


----------



## Country gal (Oct 20, 2014)

I paid $150 for my sew in with a lace closure.  She hooked it up too. I love it.


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 20, 2014)

So i'm saving my spot in here. Ordered some hair from Big Chop Hair and hopefully it'll be here for the weekend since I want to get it done on saturday. Has anyone ordered from them?? I read good reviews but any insight is welcome.

Current length or starting pic: 
Grazing BSL, will post pic after i wash my hair this weekend

Challenge goal:

BSL/MBL

Length of time commitment: (3 months, 6 months, 9 months)
I'm going to start with a 6 month commitment and then see from there. Might commit to a year....if i don't go crazy lol

Weave style/install hair: 
Big Chop Hair in Corkscrew curl, 1 bundle in 12" and 1 in 14", plus a 12" closure, though I might save that for another install. Plan on having perimeter leave out for easy buns

Weave regimen:
Moisturize and oil hair every other day, wash weave/hair weekly and DC twice a month

Your top weave tip: (any insights you want to share if you've successfully retained length with weaves in the past)

I haven't done a weave in a long time but just making sure my hair underneath stays moisturized is my main goal.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

Country gal said:


> I paid $150 for my sew in with a lace closure.  She hooked it up too. I love it.



Ummmm did you already post a pic? :-\


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 20, 2014)

$160 for my sew in and I'm loving it! I washed and did a twist out this weekend. I'm hoping to get my scalp issues under control, if not it's a wig next go around.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

ceecy29 said:


> $160 for my sew in and I'm loving it! I washed and did a twist out this weekend. I'm hoping to get my scalp issues under control, if not it's a wig next go around.



Yaaaaasss!!! I'm loving it


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yaaaaasss!!! I'm loving it



Thanks HPG!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 21, 2014)

ceecy29 that is lovely!! What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Soooo I put my daughters Mercy hair on a wig cap and made a u part wig. I sewed it on my head until I can get my sew-in Friday. Put twists in it and this was the result after I took twist down. Sorry these are all from views bc i didn't have my picture takers...sorry for all the pics. I was really feeling myself lol.



View attachment 280633



View attachment 280635



View attachment 280637



View attachment 280639



View attachment 280641



View attachment 280643



View attachment 280645


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 21, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> @ceecy29 that is lovely!! What kind of hair did you use?


 
Thank you tapioca_pudding! It is curlzword, their kinkiest curly. They are based on instagram/you have to email them to order, yeah I know, but ti's worth it for such a good match.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Soooo I put my daughters Mercy hair on a wig cap and made a u part wig. I sewed it on my head until I can get my sew-in Friday. Put twists in it and this was the result after I took twist down. Sorry these are all from views bc i didn't have my picture takers...sorry for all the pics. I was really feeling myself lol.



LOVE IT! Can you recommend a good YouTube tutorial for making a u part?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> LOVE IT! Can you recommend a good YouTube tutorial for making a u part?



Thanks and yes ma'am...

http://youtu.be/23R512TCwrU


----------



## kupenda (Oct 21, 2014)

My leave out got wet in the rain today :/


----------



## Country gal (Oct 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow - here you go.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

Country gal said:


> HairPleezeGrow - here you go.



Omgosh you look beautiful!  This install is bomb.com...


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 22, 2014)

kupenda said:


> My leave out got wet in the rain today :/



Lol.. That's has been me many times.. Hopefully you can just twist/braid your leave out with the weave and it'll all be ok


----------



## Country gal (Oct 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh you look beautiful!  This install is bomb.com...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Napp (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about joining this thread but i dont want to buy super expensive hair. any suggestions? i would like a yaki straight or a kinky curl texture.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

Napp said:


> I'm thinking about joining this thread but i dont want to buy super expensive hair. any suggestions? i would like a yaki straight or a kinky curl texture.



The BSS has yaki for cheap. Sometimes you can find sales for like $10 a pack...I'm not sure about the kinky curl texture though.

Eta- hairsisters.com usually has buy 1 get 1 on hair


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 22, 2014)

Napp said:


> I'm thinking about joining this thread but i dont want to buy super expensive hair. any suggestions? i would like a yaki straight or a kinky curl texture.


 I like the Hairesthetic kinky straight and I think they have a Yaki straight. They have sales all the time on that website.

Also bohyme Brazilian wave used to be my go to at only $80 a pack, and you only needed one. I've heard the quality is much worse now tho.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 22, 2014)

Country gal, I love your install!!!


----------



## Country gal (Oct 22, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Country gal, I love your install!!!



Thank you.  It depends on how long you want to keep the style. I use herimports with the discount and it is very reasonable.  This is my second install with this hair. I just colored it blue black.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 23, 2014)

Sew in taken out! Hair is currently in French braids. 

That was fun lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2014)

I was supposed to get my sew in yesterday and ended up doing my two daughters heads instead. So today I just went ahead and sewed down the u part I made...so glad I didn't take the wig apart bc that's what my sister in law was going to do my micro link sew in with. Any way my little rigged up sew in will do for bow until the links come in the mail. I put my hair in a bun and will probably leave it like this for a bit...




View attachment 281053



View attachment 281055



View attachment 281057



View attachment 281059



View attachment 281061


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 26, 2014)

Still on my sew in break. I think I'm coloring my tips red today. 

I may then get some box braids for a month in a week, then back to the weaves. My poor coworkers heads are going to spin, they already think I do the most with my hair when I go from wearing it down to putting it in a bun


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2014)

Well the wig was just too bulky sewn in like that so I took the tracks off the caps and sewed them in with my whole perimeter still left out. I think it looks way better. I still struggle at doing my own sew in so bare with me...I dk why my pics are coming out upside down but here they are.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 27, 2014)

So I got a sew in done... I haven't taken pics yet but when I do, I will post a couple.

Soooooo..... I dont hate it.   My first go round with extensions etc so it took a min to get used to it (it's been about a week).  It was WAY too long for my taste initially (I bought 14 inch extensions) so she cut it for me.  Now I know to get 12 inch going forward.  I don't like the hair too much.... she told me where to go and which hair to get, and it's just not a good quality hair.    It was a decent price but I would definitely pay more for GOOD hair; I'll be on the search for good hair before my next install.  This hair holds a whack curl, it falls by the end of the day even with hairspray. 

I feel like there are some lumps and humps and bumps that ain't cool... and I have been noticing pieces of thread coming loose already.   I paid almost $200 for this install so please believe I'm disappointed.  I'm going to text her to see if she can do some tightening since I Just got it done last Wednesday..   

Overall I like the concept of a sew in and I think I will keep getting them to protect my hair/grow out my relaxer.... but I will likely go to someone new in addition to getting better hair.  

I love that I can do my workouts in the morning and still be relatively cute afterwards.. 

Right now my regimen is twice a week, moisturize my braids with Aphogee Curlific Moisture spray, and use NJoy's oil on my scalp.  Cowash my leaveout weekly.  Shampoo and deep condition the extensions and my real hair every two weeks.  Does that sound okay?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I got a sew in done... I haven't taken pics yet but when I do, I will post a couple.
> 
> Soooooo..... I dont hate it.   My first go round with extensions etc so it took a min to get used to it (it's been about a week).  It was WAY too long for my taste initially (I bought 14 inch extensions) so she cut it for me.  Now I know to get 12 inch going forward.  I don't like the hair too much.... she told me where to go and which hair to get, and it's just not a good quality hair.    It was a decent price but I would definitely pay more for GOOD hair; I'll be on the search for good hair before my next install.  This hair holds a whack curl, it falls by the end of the day even with hairspray.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience. I know you said you don't hate it but for me dealing with these issues I would hate it lol. Sorry you didn't have a gr8 experience. Maybe next install it will be better. Yes you have to find you some good hair girl. I'm telling you it makes all the difference. Can't wait to see pics and at least you still look cute!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 27, 2014)

^^^thanks so much... I'm trying not to hate it LOL and just make the best of it. Here is a quick pic of it... I'm sending from my phone so hopefully it isn't huge.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm going back to get my bob sewin using my weave stylist hair.  She did it before using her hair and it came out great.  It was the best sewin I've had.  I may pick up a pack of inexpensive colored hair BSS hair to have her mix it in.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^^thanks so much... I'm trying not to hate it LOL and just make the best of it. Here is a quick pic of it... I'm sending from my phone so hopefully it isn't huge.



I think it looks cute but yes if it's loose definitely have her tighten it up as you want the style to last.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 28, 2014)

Apparently I did a horrible job washing my hair this past weekend. I can still feel gunk on my scalp. Washing is no easy task. Ah well. The braids have loosened up enough that im not popping pain pills, so thats a plus. And I have another appointment with my stylist this saturday. I want to try new hair in a pulled back style thats closer to my texture. I'll most likely have to go longer, since I hate the sensation of hair on my neck/shoulders. Maybe ill get 12 inches and keep it pulled up in a cute bun or ponytail. Gym friendly and low maintenance!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 28, 2014)

So far 3 weeks with this sew in.  I don't particularly like my sew in but I only paid $40 so I can't really complain.  The trama (I'm being overdramatic) getting my braids done for my sew in, has me scared a little bit when I remove this sew in.  The braider ripped out my hair so much despite my protest to stop. 

The hair itself is good but definitely has its cons.  The is the slight tangle and the shedding despite sealing the wefts.  The pro is the hair does blend with my hair and holds a flexi rod set really well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2014)

ms.blue said:


> So far 3 weeks with this sew in.  I don't particularly like my sew in but I only paid $40 so I can't really complain.  The trama (I'm being overdramatic) getting my braids done for my sew in, has me scared a little bit when I remove this sew in.  The braider ripped out my hair so much despite my protest to stop.
> 
> The hair itself is good but definitely has its cons.  The is the slight tangle and the shedding despite sealing the wefts.  The pro is the hair does blend with my hair and holds a flexi rod set really well.



Awe I'm sorry you had that experience with the braider. Is there anyone else that can braid it down for you?


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow,
I could've braided my own head but I was feeling lazy plus I wanted a particular braid pattern that would be kinda difficult for me to do.  I'm was so mad at myself but it is a lesson learned.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2014)

I took out my install. I won't be continuing with the challenge. my hair needs some TLC immediately.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 30, 2014)

Smiley79 aww I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 30, 2014)

kupenda Thanks girlie, yea I think I need some consistent hair treatments to give my hair some much needed moisture. I'm hoping to learn to make a wig so I can enjoy weaves but be able to take it off each day to tend to my hair's needs. Other than that I'll just leave my hair alone for a little bit and then resume sew ins at a later time.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Oct 31, 2014)

Going to get my 3rd ( i think) sew in of the year tomorrow!! I wanted a bob but will probably end up with a side or middle part with layers


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Finally got my micro link sew in...and styled and put some Halloween makeup on lol not really but my eye shadow is orange!


View attachment 281849



View attachment 281851



View attachment 281853



View attachment 281855



View attachment 281857



View attachment 281859



View attachment 281861


----------



## kupenda (Nov 2, 2014)

Removed my bob and had 12 inches of coarse hair installed today. Styled in curls. I like it a lot! Will give it a day or two to be great before I start seperating to m&s


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 2, 2014)

Very natural looking HairPleezeGrow


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 2, 2014)

So it's been a week in my sew in and I love it. The kinky curly hair from Big Chop Hair is really good. My biggest concern going into this was that I would be struggling to make the textures match but it truly matches my hair in all states. I've mainly worn it curly like in a bun or ponytail, or half up etc. Yesterday I straightened it and then braided it up to sleep in. One thing I did notice is that it takes a lot of hair out when you straighten it. I wasn't too upset though because even afterwards the hair still felt very full and nice. So I probably won't straighten it all the time but it's nice to know I have the option. My general maintenance had been leave-in condish and a little shea butter then twisted at night. In the morning just refresh it in the shower and that's it. I've been just twisting my leave out up with the hair and it makes it really easy. The hair doesn't tangle or shed much and has been super easy to keep up so I'm hoping I can stick to it and stay in it for the next two months.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 2, 2014)

ms.blue said:


> Very natural looking HairPleezeGrow



Thanks ms.blue


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey ladies!! I've been meaning to come in here and update!!

I'm still loving the hair I got from Studio4HairATL.  I wanted to see how the hair looked straightened but I just left it curly this whole time I've had it in.  I will be taking my hair out soon, hopefully this weekend.  It will be a month of having it in on Sunday.  I usually would leave it in for longer than a month but I miss my hair and want to see how much growth I got. Smh, I know. LOL! 

I got this hair to wear on my vacation and it did really well.  Most days all I did with it was spray with some water, add some leave in conditioner, brush through it with a paddle brush, and go about my business.  I loved that as it dried, it just got bigger and bigger! 

The company is currently having a sale (*Buy 1 bundle, Get 2nd bundle 1/2 off OR Buy 2 bundles, Get the 3rd bundle free*) and I want to try the Peruvian hair but I'm going to be good and not purchase right now.  I've got my eyes on some BigChopHair, so I'm on the look out for an upcomming sale from them! My friend got some of the 18" Corkscrew curl and I love it! I may just put some marley twists in my hair for now until I can order the new hair but idk I'm kind of undecided on what I want to do with my hair while I'm letting it "breathe".


----------



## kupenda (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey guys. I do NOT like this hair I have. The style was great but now its tangling a lot. I've only had it for a week. I was hiping to get a full month out of it. I dont see that happening. So im back on the hunt for some quality hair. I might have to make some tough choices soon. Ugh


----------



## kupenda (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh. Last night I mixed darcys shea butter moisturizer with water in an apolicator bottle and applied it to my braids, then massaged my scalp with HH Sprout. I really like that darcys. Mmhmm


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.

View attachment 282783



View attachment 282785


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay I just decided to get my full sew-in bob done.  I really enjoyed having it and plus I want to have something for the holidays and for a Cruise I'm going on in January.  The last time I had the bob it lasted for 2 1/2 months.  So this will probably come out toward the end of January maybe depending on my growth.  Now I'm going to concentrate on taking vitamins so I can get some great growth.


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 9, 2014)

It's been two weeks, think i will need to do a shampoo wash sometime this week. I've already done 2 co-washes so far. I really do like this hair, i haven't had any major issues. I just know myself and i'm already starting to get the urge to change my hair again. But i am going to stick it out! lol quarter of the way through this install, thinking might take it out and get it put back in before christmas. Plus whenever i get the urge to take it down I just look at how big it is and remind myself i'm doing this to get MY hair to that point so i think i can stay with it


----------



## kupenda (Nov 9, 2014)

Gonna try to revive this messy hair at my nape. It tangles horribly. Its irritating. A few threads have said to use oil or vaseline to fix it, so I will try it tomorrow


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 10, 2014)

Im starting to think that sew ins are not for people who workout every day..... I dunno.  Is anyone here very active and still wears a sew in?  I sweat in my head and I feel like my hair stinks after a few days (my FH says he never smells anything so maybe its just me).  Is it okay to cowash twice a week or is that too much?

I dont know what the hell to do with my hair anymore.  Not enough new growth where I feel comfortable big chopping, ends too straight to do wash n go's, ponytails break off my crown, dunno if this sew in thing is gonna work plus its' hella expensive.  *sigh*  Tired of this hair struggle.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 10, 2014)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im starting to think that sew ins are not for people who workout every day..... I dunno.  Is anyone here very active and still wears a sew in?  I sweat in my head and I feel like my hair stinks after a few days (my FH says he never smells anything so maybe its just me).  Is it okay to cowash twice a week or is that too much?
> 
> I dont know what the hell to do with my hair anymore.  Not enough new growth where I feel comfortable big chopping, ends too straight to do wash n go's, ponytails break off my crown, dunno if this sew in thing is gonna work plus its' hella expensive.  *sigh*  Tired of this hair struggle.



I think cowashing twice a week should be fine just make sure you dry your hair underneath extremely well. Have you tried crochets? Maybe that will help you more than the sew in. With the crochets you can get to you scalp easily and it's easier to be able to breathe.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 10, 2014)

^^I thought about crochets but I think I'm just kinda "over" the hair thing altogether unfortunately.    Just thinking about starting from scratch and praying I have fast growth lol.


----------



## kandegirl (Nov 11, 2014)

I would suggest to shampoo once a week and co-wash once as well. Be sure to rinse really well if you only co-wash, you don't want build up which could be causing what you are smelling. Plus make sure it gets fully dry. Damp hair from water/sweating may cause the smell too.

Frequent cleansing is good for your hair under a weave. Just know, depending on your texture, you foundation may get looser faster.




tapioca_pudding said:


> Im starting to think that sew ins are not for people who workout every day..... I dunno.  Is anyone here very active and still wears a sew in?  I sweat in my head and I feel like my hair stinks after a few days (my FH says he never smells anything so maybe its just me).  Is it okay to cowash twice a week or is that too much?
> 
> I dont know what the hell to do with my hair anymore.  Not enough new growth where I feel comfortable big chopping, ends too straight to do wash n go's, ponytails break off my crown, dunno if this sew in thing is gonna work plus its' hella expensive.  *sigh*  Tired of this hair struggle.


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 14, 2014)

Still going strong in my sew in. I washed earlier this week and will moisturize my hair underneath again sometime today. December 4th is take down.

Loving this low maintenance hair life!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning twistout...dk how long i will keep this sewin in but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Nov 14, 2014)

Cute my sew in into a Bob!! Love it!!! How are u ladies moisturizing underneath without weighing down the weave?


----------



## kupenda (Nov 14, 2014)

^^^ I diluted Darcys Shea Butter moisturizer in an applicator bottle with water until it was runny. Then I lift the tracks one at a time and apply the mixture to my braids.  Rub it in a little, then oil my scalp


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

MRJ1972 said:


> Cute my sew in into a Bob!! Love it!!! How are u ladies moisturizing underneath without weighing down the weave?



What! No pics of the bob? You can use a leave in spray and light oil on your scalp.


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 16, 2014)

three weeks in! Braids are getting a little loose, but I shampoo'd my hair last night so that was my first thorough wash. might have my cousin tighten the tracks since i think i pulled one of the threads. I am keeping the leave out pretty moisturized and I'm trying to keep the hair underneath pretty clean and moisturized. Not appreciating how cold it's getting where i live, so i might be redoing my hair sooner than i thought to put the closure in to keep my hair from the really cold temps


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 19, 2014)

I took my sew in down after 9 weeks and had the hair re-installed 2 days later. I plan to keep this in 8 weeks and install on the same day as takedown.

I need to find a moisturizer on the ground to hold me over until BF sales.

As far as the weave goes, I think can get another 2 or 3 installs with the hair.


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 19, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> I took my sew in down after 9 weeks and had the hair re-installed 2 days later. I plan to keep this in 8 weeks and install on the same day as takedown.
> 
> I need to find a moisturizer on the ground to hold me over until BF sales.
> 
> As far as the weave goes, I think can get another 2 or 3 installs with the hair.



Yay!!! loulou82 I see thicker ends. Great progress!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks!! ceecy29 

I'm so glad my ending are filling in.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking good, loulou!!
I am still sans-weave 
I just feel my hair needs time to breathe a little, I wore weaves all summer up until October back to back. 

I may do 2 more weeks out, then get another install for Christmas


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 21, 2014)

Rocky91 Thanks!

Anyone have any BF plans? I'm thinking of either getting Shescentit and Purabody or buying some raw ingredients and creating my own leave in and moisturizer. 

I mixed up ST Knot Sauce, SD Wheatgerm Butter LI, oil and water in an applicator bottle to moisturize my braids. I think I'll stick to using an applicator because I better target my braids and I can avoid getting too much on my weave.

I've attached a pic of my install. Pincurls and flexi rods are my go-tos thus far.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm at week 6 of sew-ins. I enjoying the ease of it. Where are you all getting your kinky textured hair from?


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 22, 2014)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I'm at week 6 of sew-ins. I enjoying the ease of it. Where are you all getting your kinky textured hair from?



CafedeBelleza

I'm using Senghori Shells Natural Rhythm.  Kinky Curly Yaki and All About My Hair, have kinky straight and kinky curly options. ONYC may have some too. Also, there's always AliExpress.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2014)

Also, BigChopHair, Fingercomber, My Natural Hair Extensions, and Kinky Kouture Hair Boutique have kinky hair. I havent ordered from them or anyone else, but I stalk their sites pretty often


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2014)

Also. I took my sew in down early Saturday morning. I have since detangled, washed, and dc'd twice. Im sleeping in 5 flat twists and will likely cowash/baggy to keep my hair moist and soft while im indoors today. I wont be able to get another sew in for a bit. But I will try to work it out


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2014)

Took my microlink sew-in down and cowashed my hair with AIA coconut cowash and HE Hello Hydration. Will get another traditional sewin today maybe


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 24, 2014)

CafedeBelleza i've used fingercomber before for me, my sisters and my mom and me and my mom are currently in Big Chop Hair, haven't had any issues with either one. I would say Big Chop Hair feels a little bit softer which matches my finer hair texture but one of my sisters has really thick hair and fingercomber matches her hair pretty well


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay so I'm all sewed up again! 



View attachment 285135



View attachment 285131



View attachment 285133


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Pretty!! is this the same hair? 

I'm going to order from Studio4HairATL again for their Black Friday sale.  I'm going to try their Peruvian Body wave this time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> HairPleezeGrow Pretty!! is this the same hair?
> 
> I'm going to order from Studio4HairATL again for their Black Friday sale.  I'm going to try their Peruvian Body wave this time.



Thanks! its not the same hair i just took out but its the same hair as the one before that.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 29, 2014)

Dd my hair today.  It's Indian remy wet n wavy jerry curl hair  I like it but it has the weirdest open v closure Cost 72.00   

Edit: had to change the closure- here's how it looks dry


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 29, 2014)

Next time I'll try big chop. I needed it done ASAP so had to do bss hair
JosieLynn


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ordered some new hair from ONYC (kinky curly) on black Friday (11/28) and received it yesterday (12/2) *mind blown* Now that's awesome service. Can't wait to install it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2014)

ceecy29 said:


> Ordered some new hair from ONYC (kinky curly) on black Friday (11/28) and received it yesterday (12/2) *mind blown* Now that's awesome service. Can't wait to install it



Cant wait for you to install either lol!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 3, 2014)

ceecy29 I wanna see too!

I'm 2 weeks into my install and washed and flat ironed. I'm going to purchase perm rods and try that out as an alternative to flat ironing during my next wash and condition.


----------



## Napp (Dec 4, 2014)

After my experience with this saga hair and install i dont think weaves are for me. Its so expensive to get good hair, then you gotta get it put in and then you gotta blend. I have no patience for this weave life. Perhaps if i paid a little more for this install i wouldnt  be so salty for havin my leave out get heat damaged and my tracks slip only 2 weeks in.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2014)

Napp said:


> After my experience with this saga hair and install i dont think weaves are for me. Its so expensive to get good hair, then you gotta get it put in and then you gotta blend. I have no patience for this weave life. Perhaps if i paid a little more for this install i wouldnt  be so salty for havin my leave out get heat damaged and my tracks slip only 2 weeks in.



Napp 

It sounds like your weavologist did you wrong. Heat damage AND loose tracks?? I've had my share of terrible installers too. Big ole gaps between wefts, braids so tight I had to take the sew in down thus waiting my money... That's way I'm sticking with my current stylist, ain't no way I'm going on a trial and error search for a new person.


----------



## Napp (Dec 4, 2014)

loulou82

I might try the weave thing again but do it myself and get better hair with the money saved from the install


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Cant wait for you to install either lol!





loulou82 said:


> ceecy29 I wanna see too!



Haha!!! HairPleezeGrow & loulou82 I can't wait either, ladies. My take down was supposed to be today but I had to reschedule for next week. I follow ONYC on instagram and the pictures I see of this hair are very nice.

What do you ladies think of having the tracks made into a wig? I'm have trouble with my scalp and this prevents me from properly moisturizing my hair underneath. I feel like if it's a wig, I can take it off, wash thoroughly and moisturize properly then let my scalp air dry. I can also wash more often if my scalp starts acting up. But I don't know if it's worth it making a wig vs. sewing the hair on.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

Curled my wig with curling iron and pin curled it last night. I'm going to a Christmas party with my sister for her job today. This is the hair from my first sew in. I placed it back on a wig cap. I ended up pinning it to the side.


View attachment 286687



View attachment 286689



View attachment 286691


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 5, 2014)

I just looked at ONYC's insta and man that Fro-Out looks gud! 

My hair is frizzing up from this wet weather but at least it's doing so uniformly so it still looks natural.

ETA: I've made a curly wig before with no experience and it held up very well. I had it installed for 2 months and then made the wig. I think it's a great alternative to weaves particularly if scalp and braid access is difficult with a weave.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 5, 2014)

Waiting for things to loosen up financially so I can get another sew in. Likely going kinky this time around. Maybe BigChopHair or FingerComber


----------



## CaraWalker (Dec 6, 2014)

my favorite vendor sold out/was bought out, so i had to try someone new. im nervous. it was delivered thursday but i wasnt home for the signature confirmation (that's nice) so its at the post office. wonder if theyre open on saturdays. ready for a new sew in


----------



## CaraWalker (Dec 6, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> I just looked at ONYC's insta and man that Fro-Out looks gud!
> 
> My hair is frizzing up from this wet weather but at least it's doing so uniformly so it still looks natural.
> 
> ETA: I've made a curly wig before with no experience and it held up very well. I had it installed for 2 months and then made the wig. I think it's a great alternative to weaves particularly if scalp and braid access is difficult with a weave.



this is a weave? that hair looks AMAZING!!!! specs?


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 6, 2014)

Took my sew in down last night- I had a little buildup but it wasn't so bad. I had it for longer than I needed to ...
Don't know when my next one is....I'm going to take a little break I think.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 6, 2014)

I REALLY a want a weave Bob. But I want to try a closure... I don't want bangs again, but I don't want to have hair out and flat iron constantly. Plus my hair is too long in the front to have a short bob lol. So it's closure or bangs or no Bob. 

Will probably rejoin this challenge sometime next year (maybe March).


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 6, 2014)

CaraWalker said:


> this is a weave? that hair looks AMAZING!!!! specs?



Thanks CaraWalker! Yes, it's a full weave with a U shaped leave out and my perimeter and nape braided.

The hair is Senghori Shells 1B 18 inches.  Bought 2 bundles and installed about 1.25 to 1.5 of it. I'm on my second install with the hair. It sheds regularly but I didn't seal or split and some wefts were cut. It's still pretty full even though I'm not the gentlest when combing it.

Pic attached is weave blow dried after my last wash.


----------



## ezina (Dec 8, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I REALLY a want a weave Bob. But I want to try a closure... I don't want bangs again, but I don't want to have hair out and flat iron constantly. Plus my hair is too long in the front to have a short bob lol. So it's closure or bangs or no Bob.
> 
> Will probably rejoin this challenge sometime next year (maybe March).



I came in here to post something similar. I just contacted the stylist who did my last weave to get another sew-in but this time styled as a bob with bangs. The hair I used for my last weave was beautiful and so was the application, but the small leave-out made me paranoid about blending (and thus limited styling even though I had a lace closure) and the sheer amount of hair (my weave was super duper long and thick) gave me a headache regarding maintenance. All this resulted in keeping my hair in for a shorter amount of time than I intended. A cute bob with bangs should do the trick! 

Hopefully, I'll be rejoining you guys early next year.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll be going in for my weave take down tomorrow. It's a little over 2 months since I had it installed 10/9/2014. Can't wait to see the growth and retention Plus I bought an official length check tee that I can wear to my appointments.

Can't wait to share progress!!!

Oh I probably won't re-install tomorrow. I'll get a treatment service and wear my own hair out. I will have my stylist make a wig out of my kinky curly wefts and use that as my protective style from now on. So I'll give my stylist time to make the wig. I'll probably start back in the new year.


----------



## mzpurp (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my hair I purchased on BF from Studio4HairATL and I am in looove! I got the Peruvian Body Wave this time and I can't wait to install!  It's so soft and pretty! Now I just have to figure out who I'm going to get to install it.  The person who did my Brazilian Curly was ok, but it was too much back in forth with her trying to fix this and fix that.  I just want to go get it done and not have to "fix" anything.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have to bump this so I can find it.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 10, 2014)

This hair is a bust. Already matting, guess I'll have to spend more next time.


----------



## fitchick (Dec 11, 2014)

I want to join but want a good stylist who is about healthy hair care. Any recs in the NYC/NJ area??


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 11, 2014)

ceecy29 said:


> I'll be going in for my weave take down tomorrow. It's a little over 2 months since I had it installed 10/9/2014. Can't wait to see the growth and retention Plus I bought an official length check tee that I can wear to my appointments.
> 
> Can't wait to share progress!!!
> 
> Oh I probably won't re-install tomorrow. I'll get a treatment service and wear my own hair out. I will have my stylist make a wig out of my kinky curly wefts and use that as my protective style from now on. So I'll give my stylist time to make the wig. I'll probably start back in the new year.



ceecy29

Awesome! We'll be waiting on the progress pics.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 11, 2014)

fitchick said:


> I want to join but want a good stylist who is about healthy hair care. Any recs in the NYC/NJ area??



fitchick Good luck in your search. You'd think there be plenty of options in NYC/ NJ.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 11, 2014)

As promised, progress pics from my 2 month weave install. The app isn't allowing me attach more than one picture.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 11, 2014)

10 char


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 11, 2014)

10 char


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 11, 2014)

Happy with my progress overall.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 11, 2014)

Not the best pic but here's one with my new length check tee. I'm at the #3 mark. Growth from here on out


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

ceecy29 said:


> Not the best pic but here's one with my new length check tee. I'm at the #3 mark. Growth from here on out



Gr8 progress Ceecy!


----------



## MamitaLolita (Dec 11, 2014)

Butting in here.... is there any way to save matted hair? My hair was beautiful the first week, I'm toward the end of week two and it's been matting horribly, I've been having to flat iron it every day and by the end of the day it'll be all stiff looking.... it is human hair but not as good as I thought.  I just wanna make it to 4 weeks before taking it out.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 11, 2014)

MamitaLolita

This video by kibibihair might be helpful.


----------



## fitchick (Dec 11, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> fitchick Good luck in your search. You'd think there be plenty of options in NYC/ NJ.



You'd think so right?! But I've yet to get any good recommendations. Even the salon review section is radio silence on that topic..


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 11, 2014)

fitchick said:


> You'd think so right?! But I've yet to get any good recommendations. Even the salon review section is radio silence on that topic..



My stylist is in Northern NJ and she is Fab! She goes by RubyRedRoots on Instagram and she has a styleseat too. Her weave prices are on the pricier side, but honestly... She and her assistant are just so damn good. My full head weave could've easily lasted me 3 months (I kept it for 2 withOUT a tightening). 

So I suggest her. She also has a lot of natural clients, cuts really well, colors... ALLADAT.


----------



## fitchick (Dec 13, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> My stylist is in Northern NJ and she is Fab! She goes by RubyRedRoots on Instagram and she has a styleseat too. Her weave prices are on the pricier side, but honestly... She and her assistant are just so damn good. My full head weave could've easily lasted me 3 months (I kept it for 2 withOUT a tightening).  So I suggest her. She also has a lot of natural clients, cuts really well, colors... ALLADAT.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 13, 2014)

Getting ready for a new sew in soon. This break has been fun but I need to protect my hair again and grow out my crown.  Next time I'm doing a full head sew in with bangs.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 13, 2014)

ceecy29, great progress! Your hair looks lovely, thick, and healthy


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 13, 2014)

You go ceecy29! Your hair did really well. Your ends maintained thickness and it grew nicely.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Gr8 progress Ceecy!



Thank you HairPleezeGrow It was a nice surprise.




Rocky91 said:


> ceecy29, great progress! Your hair looks lovely, thick, and healthy



Thanks Rocky91 This is truly what works for my hair.



loulou82 said:


> You go ceecy29! Your hair did really well. Your ends maintained thickness and it grew nicely.



Thanks loulou82 It was def. surprising. Now, I'm pumped to keep going.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 13, 2014)

fitchick

Jazzling on IG does installs. Her work look pretty good. She's located in Brooklyn.


----------



## fitchick (Dec 14, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> fitchick
> 
> Jazzling on IG does installs. Her work look pretty good. She's located in Brooklyn.



Thanks so much! Will check out her page.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 14, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> Why is there such a big jump between "curly" and "kinky curly" hair?!
> 
> Can't there be some kind of "in between" texture?!
> 
> ...



ImanAdero  Thank you for your recommendations. I am considering sew in weave for the whole head for 2015. For some reason I was taken aback that some weave products may contain nits. I am going through the thread to get information. If you have anything else, please continue to list!!


----------



## felic1 (Dec 14, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> Ok so im back in. Im boiling my hair now and ill prbly install it the beginning of sept for a fresh start. I will update my op!



Ikandy87

I am new to the weave scene. The hair needs to be boiled?


----------



## BFeathers (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm trying to take advantage of holiday sales and get hair for next year but I really want something wavy.

I always liked the look of wet and wavy hair because it waves just right when wet. Hair that's body wave or loose curl does lose the curl over time.

Anyone know of any hair that's sort of a wet and wavy type but good quality? I'm talking online purchase not BSS hair. One bad BSS hair sew in experience shouldn't ruin the bunch but...yeah.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> I'm trying to take advantage of holiday sales and get hair for next year but I really want something wavy.
> 
> I always liked the look of wet and wavy hair because it waves just right when wet. Hair that's body wave or loose curl does lose the curl over time.
> 
> Anyone know of any hair that's sort of a wet and wavy type but good quality? I'm talking online purchase not BSS hair. One bad BSS hair sew in experience shouldn't ruin the bunch but...yeah.



Waiting on responses as well...


----------



## ikandi87 (Dec 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Waiting on responses as well...



I know u said no bss hair but the saga wet n wavy as well as the milky way moisture are really underrated... soft and shed free, different curl patterns nd they bounce right back...matter fact I have some left over jerry curl I think I just might get a Mohawk!


----------



## ikandi87 (Dec 18, 2014)

felic1 said:


> Ikandy87
> 
> I am new to the weave scene. The hair needs to be boiled?


 
Its a method used to achieve different curl patterns...its kinda like a perm rod set under a dryer times 1000! 

I had some brazilian loose wave hair but I  wanted a tighter curl pattern...it came out really nice but my niece begged for it! Never wore it...smh


----------



## ezina (Dec 19, 2014)

Xaragua said:


> Thank you so much for the update, you hair looks really nice, she did a good job. I have an appointment scheduled for the end of October.



Xaragua Hey, girl! How did your install with Fashion go? Pictures!


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 21, 2014)

My new install with extensions plus relaxed texture.  I love how light weight the hair is and the blending is so on point.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 21, 2014)

^^that looks fantastic, ms. Blue! I've always wanted to buy some EP hair. What do you think so far?

My next install will be a reward for meeting a savings goal, so maybe in a month or so. I want a fully closed off weave so the front of my hair has a rest from manipulation. I want to get some bangs and maybe a Yaki or kinky straight texture


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 21, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> My stylist is in Northern NJ and she is Fab! She goes by RubyRedRoots on Instagram and she has a styleseat too. Her weave prices are on the pricier side, but honestly... She and her assistant are just so damn good. My full head weave could've easily lasted me 3 months (I kept it for 2 withOUT a tightening).
> 
> So I suggest her. She also has a lot of natural clients, cuts really well, colors... ALLADAT.



ImanAdero - Do you know how much she charges if you bring in your own hair? I saw shawnyblazes mentioned a place in Irvington that charges 80 bucks.

I honestly have no idea how any of his works but I've been thinking about just leaving my hair alone for a few months in 2015. How do they prepare the hair underneath prior to installation? Do they blow it out and braid/cornrow it?


----------



## MamitaLolita (Dec 21, 2014)

Doing braidouts now.... this weave has arrived at is end.  One more week and getting more hair installed. This time I washed and conditioned it first, didn't wash this one and itched like crazy the whole time. Yuck!


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 22, 2014)

Rocky91, so far I really love the hair.  The hair really matches my own in terms of weight.  I always had some line of demarcation between my hair and the weave because my hair wasn't as heavy as the weave hair.  I always wanted EP hair and this time, I just decided to just go for it and I'm glad I did.  I honestly think I won't buy anything else but EP from now on..if I need to.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 22, 2014)

For a closed off bang look, I believe yaki would be a nicer option just because of the sleekness but with texture Rocky91.


----------



## naija24 (Dec 22, 2014)

anyone here take out their own sew in? is it hard? how long does it take?


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 22, 2014)

naija24, I recommend you getting someone you trust to cut out your sew in for you.  I have taken down my own and every time I have, I ended cutting my hair.


----------



## naija24 (Dec 22, 2014)

ms.blue yeah, i can go to the local dominican salon to get it removed for $25. I was just being cheap haha!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 22, 2014)

Not sure if she's changed her prices but I think 250. Less if you catch a sale lol. But yeah, she's on the expensive side but does an excellent job.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 22, 2014)

naija24 said:


> anyone here take out their own sew in? is it hard? how long does it take?


 I always do. I use a seam ripper to remove the threads so I don't have a pair of scissors in my head. It takes almost a solid hour I would say.

Thanks for the advice re: Yaki hair ms.blue!! I did it with kinky straight last year and the constant flatironing did get annoying after a while.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^that looks fantastic, ms. Blue! I've always wanted to buy some EP hair. What do you think so far?
> 
> My next install will be a reward for meeting a savings goal, so maybe in a month or so. I want a fully closed off weave so the front of my hair has a rest from manipulation. I want to get some bangs and maybe a Yaki or kinky straight texture




I wore extensions plus for years and loved it! The only problem was that it didn't hold curls. I may switch back if I can still afford it! Lol



ms.blue are you having trouble keeping with keeping your curls?


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 22, 2014)

Still out of the weave. My blow out is holding up.

I think I will make my wig with a closure, so I'm hoping to get one from ONYC. Fingers crossed for a sale!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm joining this! I just purchased 4oz of EP relaxed texture since there's a 15% sale right now


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 22, 2014)

MRJ1972, The curls dropped a bit but I'm hoping to preserve the curls with flexi rods.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay ladies I ordered some Burmese deep curly in 18in, 20in, & 22in with a 16in closure from one of the ladies on BHM who is a stylist that was going into business to start selling hair. Please dont ask me for prices as she does have a price list and I was interested solely in this hair. I will include her info below if you'd like to inquire. Anyway I placed my order on Nov 14th and she had an issue with her wefter which she did give me options. I chose to wait for my hair as the pictures she sent me of previous hair was beautiful. She was very professional the whole time and kept me updated on my order. I love superb customer service. I'm so glad I waited. She made me a stunningly gorgeous unit out of the hair I ordered. When I tell you ladies this hair is bomb I mean it is bomb. Of course I'll give another review once I wear the hair and see how it behaves. I cowashed the hair when I rcvd it with suave hemuctant moisture con and used a tiny bit of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie then let it air dry a little before diffusing. The curls are just breathtaking. I cannot explain it in other way. Anyway pics below are of the hair wet after cowashing and then the last two is the hair dry and me with it on. Sorry for the no makeup face but I was too excited. The stylist info is Chevel Johnson anf her email address is [email protected] 
I'm telling you that you wont be disappointed in this hair. 



View attachment 289887



View attachment 289889



View attachment 289891



View attachment 289893



View attachment 289895



View attachment 289897


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow, that is a gorgeous unit! It looks so well done.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

ceecy29 said:


> HairPleezeGrow, that is a gorgeous unit! It looks so well done.



Thanks girl! and I know it is well constructed


----------



## kupenda (Dec 23, 2014)

I cant wait to get another sew in :/


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 23, 2014)

My sew in is greasy as all get out. I've been heavily moisturizing my braids and it's gotten on my weave. Need to wash tomorrow.

5 weeks down... 3 more until the next install.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow, the unit looks so good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2014)

ms.blue said:


> HairPleezeGrow, the unit looks so good.



Thank you Ms. Blue!


----------



## CaraWalker (Dec 24, 2014)

i posted these briefly in another thread but they would be better here, here is my most recent install


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2014)

CaraWalker said:


> i posted these briefly in another thread but they would be better here, here is my most recent install



Very pretty install! Your hair blends great.


----------



## mzpurp (Dec 24, 2014)

Got my hurr did!!! The Peruvian Body Wave by Studio4HairATL is really nice! My stylist wanded the ends. I do have a little leave out in the front and the perimeter of my hair. I usually dont leave out any hair but decided to juat switch it up lol. I love it so far but will come back with a review in a couple days!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Got my hurr did!!! The Peruvian Body Wave by Studio4HairATL is really nice! My stylist wanded the ends. I do have a little leave out in the front and the perimeter of my hair. I usually dont leave out any hair but decided to juat switch it up lol. I love it so far but will come back with a review in a couple days!



This is soooo nice. Beautiful curls.


----------



## MamitaLolita (Dec 27, 2014)

Took down my sew-in last night, reached full APL.... and got another one installed. Trying to make this one last 2 months. The braids were fine it was just the hair. So I need to be very careful with oiling my scalp as it makes the hair mat. But this hair feels great!


----------



## JosieLynn (Dec 27, 2014)

Already on install #2. Had the first one with a full perimeter leave out and that lasted 2 months. This install has the closure on it with just a tiny bit of leave out. I'm just a week into this one. Reused the bigchop hair and added a bundle I didn't use the first time. This hair is super durable and still maintains a good curl. I hope after another 2 months I can get another install out of this hair and make it to the spring/summer months leaving my hair under wraps


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm thinking about using a closure for my next install sometime in February (most likely)... Anyone have any recommendations? I currently have 3 bundles of Brazilian body wave hair I want to use and cut into a bob.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I'm thinking about using a closure for my next install sometime in February (most likely)... Anyone have any recommendations? I currently have 3 bundles of Brazilian body wave hair I want to use and cut into a bob.



Hmmm...if you want cheap closure you can try aliexpress but they're hit or miss. Magic hair company ive tried b4 or genisis (however spelled) is good as well I've heard.


----------



## ikandi87 (Dec 30, 2014)

ImanAdero said:


> I'm thinking about using a closure for my next install sometime in February (most likely)... Anyone have any recommendations? I currently have 3 bundles of Brazilian body wave hair I want to use and cut into a bob.



Aliexpress has been good to me with closures.  Iseeing beauty is a good vendor but they come with slightly bleached knots.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> Aliexpress has been good to me with closures.  Iseeing beauty is a good vendor but they come with slightly bleached knots.



Can you post a link to this vendor please


----------



## ikandi87 (Dec 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can you post a link to this vendor please



Ill see what I can do. My laptop has a virus and I dont think I can do it from my phone. You should be able to find the finder by searching on aliexpress. I have another vendor I recently bought a closure from as well. I cant remember the name but ill post a link as soon as I can figure out how.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> Ill see what I can do. My laptop has a virus and I dont think I can do it from my phone. You should be able to find the finder by searching on aliexpress. I have another vendor I recently bought a closure from as well. I cant remember the name but ill post a link as soon as I can figure out how.



Hey thanks but I found it. I just looked up YT videos on this vendor and went to link they had posted.


----------



## ikandi87 (Dec 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey thanks but I found it. I just looked up YT videos on this vendor and went to link they had posted.



Yay! There arent many reviews but I only paid about $40 and it did last awhile.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jan 1, 2015)

ONYC hair is having a sale. I was hoping they'd have one because I need to buy a closure to make my wig. Anyway the sale is on bundles only. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Jan 6, 2015)

loulou82 said:


> Thanks CaraWalker! Yes, it's a full weave with a U shaped leave out and my perimeter and nape braided.  The hair is Senghori Shells 1B 18 inches.  Bought 2 bundles and installed about 1.25 to 1.5 of it. I'm on my second install with the hair. It sheds regularly but I didn't seal or split and some wefts were cut. It's still pretty full even though I'm not the gentlest when combing it.  Pic attached is weave blow dried after my last wash.



hey Lou-
Can you tell me the hair type you purchased? I'm on the Senghori site and I'm not sure of the hair type you have.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey ladies! 
How is everyone doing with their hair for the new year?

I finally made an appointment for a new sew-in next Friday. I'm getting kinky straight hair and I think I'm going to have her cut bangs and cover up my whole head, no leave out this time. My goal this year is to reach APL, and I think I need to just leave my hair alone until I get there. I have hand-in-hair syndrome, so these past 2-3 months without a sew-in, I'm sure I haven't made any progress at all. 

musing about my regimen under the weave...
DC with cholesterol under the dryer 2x a week
wash with diluted shampoo after DC'ing 
oil my scalp every other night
continue to work out, take my vitamins, drink water, and eat well 

anyone have a good recommendation for a good straightening shampoo and conditioner set? I love kinky straight textures because they look real, but I struggle with getting them to act right. I need a shampoo/conditioner set that has really good smoothing properties.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 8, 2015)

what kind of new styles are y'all looking to try this year? any new textures?

I want to try some color. I'm over coloring my own hair (I think) but i think i want to try to spice up my installs.


----------



## s2fast4ya (Jan 8, 2015)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey ladies!
> How is everyone doing with their hair for the new year?
> 
> I finally made an appointment for a new sew-in next Friday. I'm getting kinky straight hair and I think I'm going to have her cut bangs and cover up my whole head, no leave out this time. My goal this year is to reach APL, and I think I need to just leave my hair alone until I get there. I have hand-in-hair syndrome, so these past 2-3 months without a sew-in, I'm sure I haven't made any progress at all.
> ...




try avedas smooth infusion line. most salons that carry aveda also sell the miniature versions so you dont have to commit to the larger and more expensive sizes if you dont like it.


----------



## mzpurp (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey ladies!!

I've been meaning to come and give an update on the Peruvian Body Wave hair I got from Studio4HairATL.  I love it! LOL! I haven't had any problems with shedding or tangling.  I haven't really put any heat on the curls since installing, on Christmas Eve, just been setting it on flexirods at night and taking them down in the morning.  This hair holds the curls well too for it being body wave hair, it's still curled on the ends now and I've only been putting it up in a ponytail at night these past couple of days (i've been lazy, lol).  I will be washing it for the first time this weekend though, I think me trying to make sure my scalp was oiled and my leave out was oiled, it has moved to the hair, and I can tell the difference of hair that has too much oil on it. I think I'm going to dilute some shampoo to lightly wash it and I bought some of the OGX Argan Oil Conditioner today so that I can cowash.  I also bought a wand curler the other day, so I'm going to play with that after my hair is dry! 

I think I will def be ordering my hair from them from now on and I love that they are always having a sale!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 11, 2015)

futurelonglocks said:


> hey Lou-
> Can you tell me the hair type you purchased? I'm on the Senghori site and I'm not sure of the hair type you have.



futurelonglocks

I purchased Natural Rhythms 

http://shop.senghorishells.com/Natural-Rhythms_c56.htm

ETA: I'm approaching 4 months of weave wearing. My next appointment is Tuesday. Same hair, same style for 8 weeks.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Got sew in November 21... Still in it


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jan 13, 2015)

What the best way to remove an install??? Its about time for me..I am dreading the process and I ALWAYSSSSSS cut my hair!!! UGH


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jan 13, 2015)

Also, does anyone know if there is hair similar to senghori shells and extensions plus that will hold a curl???? I enjoyed both brands, but I am looking for my curls to last more than an hour! LOL...I purchased some hair from a former member years ago, that came from a chinese vendor...the texture was perfect - simiar to senghori and extensions plus, curled great, but then he went out of business! UGH!!!!


----------



## ezina (Jan 13, 2015)

My next sew-in appointment is in 3 weeks and I can't wait! This time, I wont be as timid with the whole process as I was last time (last time being my first time with a full sew-in so I was extra cautious).



Rocky91 said:


> what kind of new styles are y'all looking to try this year? any new textures?
> 
> I want to try some color. I'm over coloring my own hair (I think) but i think i want to try to spice up my installs.



Me, too, but just a splash. I'm getting the Kerry Washington wavy hair look with bangs (though I may straighten it here and there for versatility's sake), and will add some brown high lights just like Kerry's. I think I'll keep the weave on for twice as long this go around (i.e. 12 weeks). I am seriously in a hair dump right now and just don't want to be bothered with styling and upkeep.

I also have a big forehead so this style is ideal for me. February 3rd can't come soon enough!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jan 13, 2015)

ezina said:


> My next sew-in appointment is in 3 weeks and I can't wait! This time, I wont be as timid with the whole process as I was last time (last time being my first time with a full sew-in so I was extra cautious).
> 
> Me, too, but just a splash. I'm getting the Kerry Washington wavy hair look with bangs (though I may straighten it here and there for versatility's sake), and will add some brown high lights just like Kerry's. I think I'll keep the weave on for twice as long this go around (i.e. 12 weeks). I am seriously in a hair dump right now and just don't want to be bothered with styling and upkeep.
> 
> I also have a big forehead so this style is ideal for me. February 3rd can't come soon enough!



ezina

Pretty!!! What type of hair are you using for this style?


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jan 13, 2015)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey ladies!
> How is everyone doing with their hair for the new year?
> 
> I finally made an appointment for a new sew-in next Friday. I'm getting kinky straight hair and I think I'm going to have her cut bangs and cover up my whole head, no leave out this time. My goal this year is to reach APL, and I think I need to just leave my hair alone until I get there. I have hand-in-hair syndrome, so these past 2-3 months without a sew-in, I'm sure I haven't made any progress at all.
> ...



Rocky91

Where do you purchase your kinky hair?


----------



## ezina (Jan 13, 2015)

MRJ1972 said:


> ezina
> 
> Pretty!!! What type of hair are you using for this style?



MRJ1972 I'm recycling my old weft hair I used last time - Indique Relaxed straight from the Bounce Collection. I also have a closure from the same collection. I spent a lot of money for those three bundles + closure only for me to cut it down to 10-14 inches using 2 bundles and a closure, instead, (from its original 22, 22, 18, and 16 inch closure) for this shoulder length style.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jan 13, 2015)

I had really good results my first go around in this challenge and I know I can get to goal if I stick to it.   

My dilemma is: to closure or not to closure?!!!  I'm switching to ONYC kinky curly 3b 3c hair. I already have the hair but not the closure. I was waiting for a sale which didn't happen.  

  On one hand, I don't want to get all this growth then my leave out doesn't thrive then on the other hand I'm a sucker for realistic looking protective styles. I haven't met a closure I couldn't spot. I'm always distracted by them during conversations.  

Any help you ladies can offer will be appreciated!!!


----------



## ezina (Jan 13, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> I had really good results my first go around in this challenge and I know I can get to goal if I stick to it.
> 
> My dilemma is: to closure or not to closure?!!!  *I'm switching to ONYC kinky curly 3b 3c hair*. I already have the hair but not the closure. I was waiting for a sale which didn't happen.
> 
> ...



Protect that growth, girl! Kinky haired closures/weaves are harder to spot, anyway (compared to straight closures/weaves).

But, if you can blend your hair with the weave without leaving out too much hair, then foregoing a closure may be your best bet.


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 13, 2015)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey ladies!
> How is everyone doing with their hair for the new year?
> 
> I finally made an appointment for a new sew-in next Friday. I'm getting kinky straight hair and I think I'm going to have her cut bangs and cover up my whole head, no leave out this time. My goal this year is to reach APL, and I think I need to just leave my hair alone until I get there. I have hand-in-hair syndrome, so these past 2-3 months without a sew-in, I'm sure I haven't made any progress at all.
> ...



I have been using keracare hydrating moisturizing shampoo and joico moisture recovery conditioner for my EPRT.  The conditioner is so moisturizing and smoothing...really glad that i bought the big bottle from ulta during their sale.  

As for hair, I will be using this hair (EPRT) over and over through out the year to get my monies worth lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> I had really good results my first go around in this challenge and I know I can get to goal if I stick to it.
> 
> My dilemma is: to closure or not to closure?!!!  I'm switching to ONYC kinky curly 3b 3c hair. I already have the hair but not the closure. I was waiting for a sale which didn't happen.
> 
> ...



Ooooh this is my next hair purchase is the onyc 3B curly addiction! Look at YT videos there are ways to camouflage a closure.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2015)

Sooo my hair came in from Her Hair Company and it's gorgeous. It's the straight in 18, 20, 22, & 24 with a 16in closure I believe. I was going to add some color to it like one of these two videos below but I'm not so sure anymore. This hair is stunning. This is the longest hair I've ever gotten. I believe my full lace I got 3 years ago was like a 20 or 22in. Anyway I made a full wig out of it and just figuring out what I'm going to do to it. Here's the videos that are inspiring me to color. Here are my pics. Please dont talk about my no make up and fat lol
Did I already show you this video? I either want to color my hair like this 
http://youtu.be/Fz_dbJxDRQM
Or like this
http://youtu.be/fT7wz2-tI6g


View attachment 293357



View attachment 293359



View attachment 293361



View attachment 293363


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 15, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo my hair came in from Her Hair Company and it's gorgeous. It's the straight in 18, 20, 22, & 24 with a 16in closure I believe. I was going to add some color to it like one of these two videos below but I'm not so sure anymore. This hair is stunning. This is the longest hair I've ever gotten. I believe my full lace I got 3 years ago was like a 20 or 22in. Anyway I made a full wig out of it and just figuring out what I'm going to do to it. Here's the videos that are inspiring me to color. Here are my pics. Please dont talk about my no make up and fat lol Did I already show you this video? I either want to color my hair like this http://youtu.be/Fz_dbJxDRQM Or like this http://youtu.be/fT7wz2-tI6g



So... How long does it take you to make a wig? Do you cut the tracks?

:: And how much would you charge? ::


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> So... How long does it take you to make a wig? Do you cut the tracks?
> 
> :: And how much would you charge? ::



Morning hun! It usually takes me an hour and half to make a unit but with this one because the hair was soooo long and excellent quality I took my time. I always do the foldover method and went so slow  it isnt even funny. I had to make sure it was going to come out great which they always do so about 2 1/2 hours. And I would charge  $75 to make a unit. Hope this helps


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay guys I just couldn't do the dark hair so I colored it. Heres a pic of the hair this morning very dark and the rest I'm sure you can tell it's been colored lol...oh and I'm loving wigging it so much! I get to play around with the extensions and do things I would not do to my natural hair if I still wanted to keep it. It's so much easier to put on my wig and go. My hands are out of my head so even better. Only oil my scalp at night and dont touch my head until wash day.



View attachment 293433



View attachment 293435



View attachment 293437



View attachment 293439



View attachment 293441


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 16, 2015)

MRJ1972 said:


> Rocky91  Where do you purchase your kinky hair?


MRJ1972 my stylist I going to provide it and I don't know her source.

Re: take down, do you have a seam ripper? It's my favorite tool for taking down sew ins, it can't cut your hair as easily as scissors.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 16, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> I had really good results my first go around in this challenge and I know I can get to goal if I stick to it.  My dilemma is: to closure or not to closure?!!!  I'm switching to ONYC kinky curly 3b 3c hair. I already have the hair but not the closure. I was waiting for a sale which didn't happen.  On one hand, I don't want to get all this growth then my leave out doesn't thrive then on the other hand I'm a sucker for realistic looking protective styles. I haven't met a closure I couldn't spot. I'm always distracted by them during conversations.  Any help you ladies can offer will be appreciated!!!


 this is my eternal struggle. My thoughts: I want my style to be as realistic as possible. I leave out as little hair as possible and make sure to deep condition and take care of my hair.

For a kinky curly style, I'd do some leave out. You don't even need to use heat to blend.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 16, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> I had really good results my first go around in this challenge and I know I can get to goal if I stick to it.
> 
> My dilemma is: to closure or not to closure?!!!  I'm switching to ONYC kinky curly 3b 3c hair. I already have the hair but not the closure. I was waiting for a sale which didn't happen.
> 
> ...



ceecy29 ONYC is having a (mostly) 10% sale. I've also been waiting for a good sale since before black friday but the most I've seen is 10% off plus 2% in rewards  I want at least 15%.

I have the 3c-4a in a sew-in and it's beautiful, doesn't tangle. I love the hair and I'm still debating if I should just buy and stock up because I plan to be in sew-ins for  most of this year.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jan 16, 2015)

Rocky91 said:


> this is my eternal struggle. My thoughts: I want my style to be as realistic as possible. I leave out as little hair as possible and make sure to deep condition and take care of my hair.
> 
> For a kinky curly style, I'd do some leave out. You don't even need to use heat to blend.



Rocky91 Since it's the new year and I'm still in the cost cutting mode, I think I'm leaning more towards sticking with a sew in and leaving some hair out. The closure would just be an additional expense that I might not really need. My leave out did not suffer much during my last go around. Thanks for your input and helping me come to this conclusion!!!



SugarRush said:


> ceecy29 ONYC is having a (mostly) 10% sale. I've also been waiting for a good sale since before black friday but the most I've seen is 10% off plus 2% in rewards  I want at least 15%.
> 
> I have the 3c-4a in a sew-in and it's beautiful, doesn't tangle. I love the hair and I'm still debating if I should just buy and stock up because I plan to be in sew-ins for  most of this year.



SugarRush Oh I just saw the sale but again it's on bundles and all I'm in the market for is a closure since I already have 2 bundles of 14" hair. Ah well!!! Good to hear that the hair doesn't tangle, now I hope my 4b/c leave out blends well with the 3b 3c hair.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 16, 2015)

ceecy29 The 10% is on everything and 15-20% on bundles


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jan 17, 2015)

Removed my install and cut my own ends! Looking for a great kinky/yaki straight that will hold curls and not tangle!! Need it installed by Friday!

Rocky91 thanks! I always use the seam ripper but I have no patience so I got help with the removal this time and only cut on piece on accident


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 17, 2015)

I love your new hair color HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> I love your new hair color HairPleezeGrow



Thanks ms.blue! I have a spot in the back I missed though. I'm not sure if I want too go back in and patch it up lol. Here's a pic after my curls fell quite a bit so tell me what you think please. I just dont want to mess this hair up. Sorry pic is sideways...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought a full lace unit from one of the ladies here for my sister for her birthday. It came in the mail and its beautiful. I colored the wig black at the roots and lighter on the rest (original color is a 2 but my sis hair is a black 1b). Anyway i threw some loose wand curls in it. Anyway I just tried it on her last night but just as a fitting. I really didn't do any leave out or blending yet.



View attachment 293675



View attachment 293677



View attachment 293679



View attachment 293681


I also finished up a wig I was working on that I was waiting for the closure to come in. Bought the hair and closure from aliexpress.  Its a wavy texture. I custom colored this hair as well. Here's pics of me constructing the wig few weeks ago when I got the hair and colored it.  


View attachment 293683

And then yesterday when I completed the unit with closure. I threw some tighter wand curls in it as well.



View attachment 293685



View attachment 293687


I hve one more unit to make using the ivy flipover method on top as I donot have a closure for. This is a curly hair that I colored as well.



View attachment 293693



View attachment 293695




View attachment 293689



View attachment 293691

Eta- last pics not in order. The pics of me is the unit I finished last night. It saved in wrong spot.


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 17, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow, the spot isn't very noticeable.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> HairPleezeGrow, the spot isn't very noticeable.



Okay thanks  !


----------



## felic1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Your work looks good sis. Are these constructed on a cap? It looks like a wave cap and I am not sure what it is. What can you make these on? I thought that they were constructed on a cap that has spaces in it (I really do not know much about it). What are the ways that a wig can be construted? Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

felic1 said:


> Your work looks good sis. Are these constructed on a cap? It looks like a wave cap and I am not sure what it is. What can you make these on? I thought that they were constructed on a cap that has spaces in it (I really do not know much about it). What are the ways that a wig can be construted? Thanks!



Thanks I dont know if you're talking to me but I use a mesh dome style wig cap. 

Eta- link
http://m.ebay.com/itm/361056543923?txnId=581448413023


----------



## ikandi87 (Jan 17, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I bought a full lace unit from one of the ladies here for my sister for her birthday. It came in the mail and its beautiful. I colored the wig black at the roots and lighter on the rest (original color is a 2 but my sis hair is a black 1b). Anyway i threw some loose wand curls in it. Anyway I just tried it on her last night but just as a fitting. I really didn't do any leave out or blending yet.
> 
> I also finished up a wig I was working on that I was waiting for the closure to come in. Bought the hair and closure from aliexpress.  Its a wavy texture. I custom colored this hair as well. Here's pics of me constructing the wig few weeks ago when I got the hair and colored it.
> 
> ...



Okayyyy! U went to work on those wigs! Nice! What vendor did u end up getting ur closure from?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

ikandi87 said:


> Okayyyy! U went to work on those wigs! Nice! What vendor did u end up getting ur closure from?



Thanks girl! I got the closure from this vendor

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/322615...-4X4-free&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 18, 2015)

So I couldn't last. I took my sew in out early because I wanted to straighten my hair for my birthday!!! I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight texture manageability system. And I love it so far. My hair has grown and it feels so nice. This system is supposed to last 6 weeks I believe but idk if I can last that long lol. I love my length but my hair is totally weightless just because of my fine strands and that makes it hard to maintain a curl so I ended up wand curling it today and it seems to be doing well. With it being winter in Chicago idk if I will keep this up and just go back to my protective styles without extensions or go a week or two and go back into the sewin. But right now I'm loving my hair


----------



## ikandi87 (Jan 18, 2015)

JosieLynn said:


> So I couldn't last. I took my sew in out early because I wanted to straighten my hair for my birthday!!! I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight texture manageability system. And I love it so far. My hair has grown and it feels so nice. This system is supposed to last 6 weeks I believe but idk if I can last that long lol. I love my length but my hair is totally weightless just because of my fine strands and that makes it hard to maintain a curl so I ended up wand curling it today and it seems to be doing well. With it being winter in Chicago idk if I will keep this up and just go back to my protective styles without extensions or go a week or two and go back into the sewin. But right now I'm loving my hair



I have the BTMS in now and I love it to! I been rocking a wrap with a middle part but u make me wanna try some curls before I wash it out. Nice!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 18, 2015)

JosieLynn said:


> So I couldn't last. I took my sew in out early because I wanted to straighten my hair for my birthday!!! I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight texture manageability system. And I love it so far. My hair has grown and it feels so nice. This system is supposed to last 6 weeks I believe but idk if I can last that long lol. I love my length but my hair is totally weightless just because of my fine strands and that makes it hard to maintain a curl so I ended up wand curling it today and it seems to be doing well. With it being winter in Chicago idk if I will keep this up and just go back to my protective styles without extensions or go a week or two and go back into the sewin. But right now I'm loving my hair



Your hair looks awesome.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Still in my sew in from November 21 
Sigh... I really really want to take this out


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jan 22, 2015)

I recently had 4oz of 12inch EPRT installed. I'm 4b natural with small horsehoe leaveout and edges out. I love this hair so far!!! 







ETA: this hair is perfect for natural hair. Before it was flat ironed it looked just like my hair when blown out. Now in its pressed state it still looks like my natural hair. I will try a braidout next week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I recently had 4oz of 12inch EPRT installed. I'm 4b natural with small horsehoe leaveout and edges out. I love this hair so far!!!



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jan 22, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you dear


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 25, 2015)

That is so pretty!! Always~Wear~Joy

I got my kinky straight installed a few days ago, middle part and enough left out to pull up into ponytails and buns. I am excited to do some heat-free styles, I think I want to try a flexirod set when I do my first wash.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jan 25, 2015)

Rocky91 said:


> That is so pretty!! Always~Wear~Joy
> 
> I got my kinky straight installed a few days ago, middle part and enough left out to pull up into ponytails and buns. I am excited to do some heat-free styles, I think I want to try a flexirod set when I do my first wash.



Thanks Rocky91 ! What brand of kinky straight did you purchase? Post pics of your flexi rod set! I bet it will be very pretty. I may try that too.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 25, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Thanks Rocky91 ! What brand of kinky straight did you purchase? Post pics of your flexi rod set! I bet it will be very pretty. I may try that too.


 I don't know the source, my stylist provides it and doesn't really share lol.

And yes, I will try to remember to take some pics.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 29, 2015)

Getting a red ombré of my kinky straight tomorrow.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 1, 2015)

Can't wait to take this sew in out!!!

Been in since Nov 21, and I'm excited to see what's underneath. I'm going to try and hold on for 2 more weeks. Then I start the MHM again.


----------



## ezina (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm getting my sew-in tomorrow and depending on how quickly I finish my to do list today, I may add some brown highlights to the weave. If not, I'll just risk adding them after it's already sewn in.

I want to keep the weave in for 3 months. I can't stand looking at my real hair. I got some heat damage and it's depressing me. It's enough for me to swear off flat irons and (high temp) blow outs FOREVER. 

I could cut bangs, which would take care of the worst of the damage, but I'm afraid to mess up my hair since I'm not confident in my styling abilities.


----------



## mzpurp (Feb 4, 2015)

Hit the 6 week mark today. I am so proud of myself  because usually once I start missing my curls, I will snatch whatever is in my hair up out! LOL! I've really enjoyed the low manipulation with this protective style.  I went to my stylist this past Saturday for her to wash and wand curl my hair.  I also had her add a couple more tracks because to me it needed to be a lil fuller in the back.  I haven't experienced any heat damamge mainly because I haven't needed to use a lot of heat on my hair, I keep my hair oiled and twisted up.  It's been so cold here that I've been able to get away with wearing my cute little hats! LOL! Hoping I can make it to the 3 month mark and I definitely can't wait to see how much my hair has grown! 

View attachment 296025


----------



## mzpurp (Feb 4, 2015)

DP

10 char.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Feb 4, 2015)

I am natural APL (forever). See in with small leave out at crown and edges.   Install done 1/16th. Goal is 3 months.  


God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 4, 2015)

Ummm... I think I'm keeping this sew in another month. That'll make it four months. YIKES!!

But I feel so lazy


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 4, 2015)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I am natural APL (forever). See in with small leave out at crown and edges.   Install done 1/16th. Goal is 3 months.
> 
> 
> God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.



itsallaboutattitude Very natural looking!!! What kind of hair is that?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Feb 4, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> itsallaboutattitude Very natural looking!!! What kind of hair is that?



Brazilian curly from HairAreUs 18".

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Still wigging it. Today I took my daughter to get her nails done. She got pretty pink color. I got a new style of nails in a red color with rhinestones. Also did a matte purple lip. Not sure when I'll get another sew in. I love the convenience of wigs and I can get to my scalp. 



View attachment 296371



View attachment 296373



View attachment 296375



View attachment 296377



View attachment 296379


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 8, 2015)

The EPRT is really great so far! I've tried braidouts, bantu knot-outs and it looks very pretty. I got it washed and flat-ironed yesterday and my stylist used the Luxe Therapy products (pre-treatment, shampoo, conditioner) and the scalp massager. I think they worked for my hair underneath but I prefer a more moisturizing conditioner for EPRT. 

I did end up purchasing the scalp massager and it works wonders!!!! It beats scratching my scalp with my fingers or a bobby pin.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bumping!

I have been bunning my kinky straight lately out of laziness. The ends are ombré to red. It's been super easy. I cowash, moisturize, add an edge control and brush it up into a bun.


----------



## mzpurp (Feb 19, 2015)

Hit the 8 week mark yesterday!! 

Pretty sure this is the longest I've ever had a sew-in  I don't want to take it out though! This has been the easiest experience ever! Now what next? I think I'm going to get some type of twists done, either marley, nature, or bomb.

I prob will wait until the 10th week mark to take it out and get my hair done.


----------



## ezina (Feb 21, 2015)

Two and a half weeks in. Ten and a half remaining.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 21, 2015)

I still need to buy this dang on closure so I can get a cute bob sew in... y'all keep up" he good fight though!


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm still going strong in my weave. I'm on my third sew in and it will be 6 weeks on Thursday. I re-install at 8 and then I'll be on a 3 month schedule for my next two. This hair has been acting up for real. Tangling and shedding non-stop. Maybe it's the weather. I dunno. I just detangled, washed and DC'd tonight and I'm under the dryer. I have hair left over out of the 8 oz I purchased so I'll use that for the next install. I'm going in wigs in the Fall. Thinking about having Peekmill from Youtube do a straight one and I'll make my own curly unit, gotta do a bit of research.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Feb 26, 2015)

I am taking down my install after 6 weeks. My hair has grown. And I need to get to my scalp for a bit. 

Plan is to reinstall on 15th of March for another 6 weeks.

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## pinkness27 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm taking down my sew in soon and wanted a bit of advice on how to detangle. When I take it down it will have been 8 weeks. 

Can I shampoo the cornrows (it's just my hair and no weave braided with it), dry them, and then unbraid and detangle?


----------



## ezina (Mar 1, 2015)

pinkness27 said:


> I'm taking down my sew in soon and wanted a bit of advice on how to detangle. When I take it down it will have been 8 weeks.
> 
> Can I shampoo the cornrows (it's just my hair and no weave braided with it), dry them, and then unbraid and detangle?



I would recommend against shampoo. Maybe co-wash or deep condition it, rinse your hair and let it dry till it's a little damp, and use oil or conditioner to detangle (for slip) as you take down the braids. You don't want anything drying near your hair before the detangling process is complete.


----------



## ezina (Mar 3, 2015)

4 weeks down, 8 more to go.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm on a break but will probably get a Sew-in in like two weeks.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I'm starting on wearing weaves again to grow my hair out. I found a great weave stylist.  She even asked me what my hair goals were which is different for most they just slap the weave on.  I even got some compliments of people thinking it was my own hair so that's a good thing.  I have a middle part which I thought would be easy with my workouts.  I got my weave done on Saturday.  

I plan to wear it for hopefully 2 months and then get it taken down and redone by her. I also found a great place to buy weave at and I like the hair.  It wasn't too expensive.


----------



## ezina (Mar 10, 2015)

5 weeks down, 7 to go. I lasted 6 weeks with my last install. I hope to go at least 9 weeks with this one because I'm getting a sense that I won't make the whole 12 weeks as planned.


----------



## BFeathers (Mar 12, 2015)

Just got my new closure for a upcoming install. I've been wearing my own hair since November and I'm so ready for weave I can't stand it 

But the closure is a 1b. A real, legit, natural black women looking 1b. It feels great and did what it's suppose to after a wash but it's 1b. And my bundles are the "natural" color weave can be which is lighter than a 1b but not quite a 2. My old closure was a tad lighter than the bundles but it blended well. It was no doubt "brown" and not really brownish black.

It's a shame because the closure color IS the color I always wished weave bundles would come in. I'm not a dyer and the maintenance to keep redyeing even every blue moon is not for me. 

I'm debating sending it back. I know I can blend but side by side I can tell a pretty clear difference in the color.

Can I make it work?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 13, 2015)

Post pics of you can. One on top of the other.


Just got BigChopHair corkscrew curl u-wig this week. I am wearing it until my next install. I am taking out the combs too much tension on my hair. 

Pic.

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 14, 2015)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Just got BigChopHair corkscrew curl u-wig this week. I am wearing it until my next install. I am taking out the combs too much tension on my hair.



That's nice!!! What length is it? I think I want to purchase a their upart too.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully I will be ending my five week break and get a new sew in next Saturday.  Most likely I will just reinstall the EPRT.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 14, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> Hopefully I will be ending my five week break and get a new sew in next Saturday.  Most likely I will just reinstall the EPRT.



I'm going to get mine reinstalled too. I live in FL and it's getting hot now so I purchased a blow closure from Glamour House of Hair. Perfect match!!!


----------



## ezina (Mar 17, 2015)

6 weeks down, 6 more to go...but to be honest, this weave is coming off as soon as I get my soft bonnet dryer in the mail. I cut my weave to just above shoulder length a few days ago, which made it 10x more manageable. However, I did quite a hack job so I'm taking it down earlier than desired even though with the better manageability, I can see myself going a few more weeks with it...possibly even the 12 week goal I initially had.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 17, 2015)

[USER=12285]Always~Wear~Joy[/USER];21231823 said:
			
		

> That's nice!!! What length is it? I think I want to purchase a their upart too.



It's 14"

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm one week into my 4th install of the challenge. 6 months down! I used the next 4 oz. of my weave hair. My leave out is 16 inches and has been maintaining health even with the straightening. I'll need a trim after the next take down though.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 21, 2015)

Sewed back up.  

Stylist shaped it up. Still think it could have been a little shorter in the back. 


God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 22, 2015)

I just re installed my EPRT.  This time I have practically have 8ozs of this hair and it was huge.  I had the stylist flatiron the hair bone straight but I do love the new color added.  Hopefully I will wear this sew in for 2 months.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 23, 2015)

I definitely want to try EPRT at some point. 

Update: I cut my leave out. I also had a bushy, wiry patch of hair in my crown and cut that to 12 inches from 16 inches.  I really underestimated the value of trimming my hair. I'm having it all cut after my takedown in June for a renewed start.


----------



## Kneechay (Mar 23, 2015)

Getting a sew in after I leave my office today. I haven't been doing anything much to my hair for months now, I don't have the time I used to back when I was more active on the board. I think I'm going to go my usual 3 months and maybe last month cut into a bob. It's hot weather in Texas now.


----------



## ezina (Mar 23, 2015)

Just removed my weave. I was one day short of reaching 7 weeks. Anywho, I think I'm done with sew-ins. After week 2, all I can think about is the take-down.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 23, 2015)

loulou82, I just cut 3 inches off my leave out since I'm transitioning my heat damaged leave out.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 3, 2015)

EP is having an Easter Sale 15% everything on 4/5/15. I'm so tempted to get some 10inch relaxed texture for my summer install. I really love this hair and it's a perfect match.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 3, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> EP is having an Easter Sale 15% everything on 4/5/15. I'm so tempted to get some 10inch relaxed texture for my summer install. I really love this hair and it's a perfect match.



 Thanks for the heads up.

My update: I can't put the scissors down. My bangs are now 10 inches. The crown 14 with a wonky 12 inch patch. I dunno why my hair feels do rough and bushy. I'll have to reassess everything in June after I do my next takedown.


----------



## pinkness27 (May 19, 2015)

For the ladies who work out and have a leave out: What is your routine?

I once got a sew with a leave out that I kept in for 3 months. Every month I'd go in for a wash and by the end of month 3, the leave out was very short. I did not apply heat in between those times.

Now that I'm working out, I get sew ins with no leave out. But I'd like to return to a leave out if I could get a good routine down to reduce breakage.


----------

